# Joyful June 2021 purchases



## balen.girl

Time flies.. It’s mid year now. 

Happy Birthday to all June babies. I hope you can fulfill your LV wish list. 

Let’s share your amazing purchase in June and be happy. Stay healthy and safe everyone..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy June 1st everyone! And a Happy Birthday to all the June babies!

Here’s a thread to share your wonderful new LV’s, as we celebrate the end spring and welcome the start of summer! Or the end of fall and start of winter for our fab Australian LVOers!   I can’t wait to see your gorgeous reveals and June BDAY goodies!


----------



## GAN

Happy June! 
Received these (nano nice and the crazy in lock earrings) today! ❤
First time buying the earrings and it looks nice and dainty, hope the quality is good


----------



## balen.girl

I am aiming on a new bag. Hopefully can meet my SA tomorrow. Can not wait to see everyone’s June reveal..


----------



## balen.girl

Oh wait.. Just now I saw a new June thread. Confusing..


----------



## Bumbles

Happy June all! looking forward to seeing all the lovely reveals. What are you getting @balen.girl ? Any hints?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Happy June all! looking forward to seeing all the lovely reveals. What are you getting @balen.girl ? Any hints?


I am eyeing on the new Alma in epi black with colorful strap. I don’t know what is the official name.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I am eyeing on the new Alma in epi black with colorful strap. I don’t know what is the official name.


Nice! Can’t wait to see it. It’s the Alma bb with guitar strap I’m gathering.


----------



## snibor

Another thread started too. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/joyful-june-2021-purchases.1043026/


----------



## balen.girl

snibor said:


> Another thread started too. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/joyful-june-2021-purchases.1043026/


I saw this one. Mine is earlier, when I created, I don’t see any June 2021 thread..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> I saw this one. Mine is earlier, when I created, I don’t see any June 2021 thread..


I didn’t either lol if someone could combine these threads  please!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GAN said:


> Happy June!
> Received these today! ❤
> First time buying the earrings and it looks nice and dainty, hope the quality is good.


Lovely items - congrats on your June 1st reveal  



balen.girl said:


> I saw this one. Mine is earlier, when I created, I don’t see any June 2021 thread..


I didn’t either lol if someone could combine them please!


----------



## EveyB

Happy beginning of June everyone! 

I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed   
But I’m not giving up on the MPA...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502


Wow! She’s gorgeous!      Congrats hun!!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow! She’s gorgeous!      Congrats hun!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## TClover

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502


Would love to see more photos of your Marelle, especially what fits inside. I'm contemplating a purchase.


----------



## heychar

Sorry double posted in 2 diff groups


----------



## heychar

Heyyy All
I haven’t posted on here for some time (I can’t seem to find my LV collection thread while I’m adjusting to the new-to-me site layout)

I have purchased these over a few months after not buying any designer for some time (Hi to any OGs that still post and a warm Hello to those that are newer and active)

Macassar Horizon 55 (to join my Macassar 45 keepall)
World Tour Neverfull MM (with just my initials)
Multi pochette khaki
Monogram Palm Springs mini backpack
Azur Double zip pochette
Monogram parka (I had been hunting this down for some time finally located one in USA)
Empreinte Neverfull MM in black*
Cap ou pas cap*
PreLoved Black Epi Riviera*

I left the items with Asterix* in U.K. so I’ll take pics when I get back 

Most worn of Newbies is the multi pochette


----------



## bfly

Happy June everyone and welcome summer.
Lovely reveals so far, keep them coming


----------



## EveyB

TClover said:


> Would love to see more photos of your Marelle, especially what fits inside. I'm contemplating a purchase.


I will post more pics soon  Although I‘m probably not the best example for what fits inside as I carry very little.


----------



## EveyB

GAN said:


> Happy June!
> Received these today! ❤
> First time buying the earrings and it looks nice and dainty, hope the quality is good.


Beautiful! I’d love to see a modshot if it’s not too much trouble


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502


Congrats! Gorgeous colour


----------



## lifecity

Just got these today in one package.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

heychar said:


> Heyyy All
> I haven’t posted on here for some time (I can’t seem to find my LV collection thread while I’m adjusting to the new-to-me site layout)
> 
> I have purchased these over a few months after not buying any designer for some time (Hi to any OGs that still post and a warm Hello to those that are newer and active)
> 
> Macassar Horizon 55 (to join my Macassar 50 keepall)
> World Tour Neverfull MM (with just my initials)
> Multi pochette khaki
> Monogram Palm Springs mini backpack
> Azur Double zip pochette
> Monogram parka (I had been hunting this down for some time finally located one in USA)
> Empreinte Neverfull MM in black*
> Cap ou pas cap*
> PreLoved Black Epi Riviera*
> 
> I left the items with Asterix* in U.K. so I’ll take pics when I get back
> 
> Most worn of Newbies is the multi pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098585
> View attachment 5098586
> View attachment 5098587
> View attachment 5098588
> View attachment 5098589
> View attachment 5098590
> View attachment 5098591


Wow what a stunning collection of new goodies! Love that mono parka and I’m happy you were able to track it down. Welcome back to TPF and a happy June congrats to you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats @EveyB for your stunning new items! Love this new bag design  


heychar said:


> Sorry double posted in 2 diff groups


An unwanted mistake lol

@Vlad Could you please combine the ‘Joyful June 2021 purchases’ threads? Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502



Congrats on your beautiful Marelle — such a pretty bag .  Hope you find the perfect black MPA soon.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5098026
> 
> 
> Happy June 1st everyone! And a Happy Birthday to all the June babies!
> 
> Here’s a thread to share your wonderful new LV’s, as we celebrate the end spring and welcome the start of summer! Or the end of fall and start of winter for our fab Australian LVOers!   I can’t wait to see your gorgeous reveals and June BDAY goodies!


Happy 1st June MB!    Looking forward to our LV purchases this month! Enjoy your start of summer!


----------



## Bumbles

lifecity said:


> Just got these today in one package.


Gorgeous pieces!   What a stunning array of goodies! Congrats


----------



## EveyB

@Bumbles @MyBelongs to Louis and @Iamminda Thank you ladies!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502


Yay! Congrats my bag twins


----------



## GAN

EveyB said:


> Beautiful! I’d love to see a modshot if it’s not too much trouble



Here is my mod shot, did not get to try the earrings yesterday when I first received it. These are so new as very stiff and a bit hard to pull out the stud to put on my ears. Size wise is perfect for me as I got quite small earlobe and as such I can only wear very dainty type of earrings.


----------



## EveyB

GAN said:


> Here is my mod shot, did not get to try the earrings yesterday when I first received it. These are so new as very stiff and a bit hard to pull out the stud to put on my ears. Size wise is perfect for me as I got quite small earlobe and as such I can only wear very dainty type of earrings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098941


Thank you for posting!  The size is great, they look perfect on you!


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Yay! Congrats my bag twins


Thank you!  Your pictures also had something to do with it   
And when I saw it on display on a model at the store I was sold


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @Bumbles   A great welcome to winter for you this June!


----------



## Vlad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats @EveyB for your stunning new items! Love this new bag design
> An unwanted mistake lol
> 
> @Vlad Could you please combine the ‘Joyful June 2021 purchases’ threads? Thank you



Can you link me the other thread please?


----------



## JetGirl216

My new Pochette Accessoires DA  Happy June everyone!


----------



## iamthecutest

EveyB said:


> Happy beginning of June everyone!
> 
> I went to LV today to pick up the MPA in Empreinte black, but it was all wonky again and had a big crease across the front of the bigger pouch. So instead I got the Marelle and On the beach fragrance. I really like that the Marelle is so effortless and understated if the pouch is removed
> But I’m not giving up on the MPA...
> View attachment 5098500
> View attachment 5098501
> View attachment 5098502


I'm really loving this


----------



## LittleStar88

I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.

The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.

No date code but made in Spain.

I would have gone for the leather but didn't want black, pink, or yellow. And felt like this one will go with my wardrobe a little better.






This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LittleStar88 said:


> I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.
> 
> The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.
> 
> No date code but made in Spain.
> 
> I would have gone for the leather but didn't want black, pink, or yellow. And felt like this one will go with my wardrobe a little better.
> 
> View attachment 5099354
> View attachment 5099355
> View attachment 5099356
> 
> 
> This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.


Happy early BDay hun! Love this utilitarian style, perfect for our urban jungles. I think the khaki strap looks better on it too. Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Vlad said:


> Can you link me the other thread please?


Hi, they look like they’ve been combined. We accidentally had 2 June threads going lol - thank you for your follow up


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy early BDay hun! Love this utilitarian style, perfect for our urban jungles. I think the khaki strap looks better on it too. Congrats



Thank you


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Picked this cutie up over the weekend. Don't mind the fingerprints... lol


----------



## sunkissed_xp

Guys, I can’t even. This piece is absolutely beautiful. My CA and I were tearing up and my husband was speechless. Introducing our Made to Order Coffret 8 Montres with a blue interior. Technically, a November 2020 purchase, but picked up today 


the unboxing of this beauty will be posted on IG later on.


----------



## MCBadian07

sunkissed_xp said:


> Guys, I can’t even. This piece is absolutely beautiful. My CA and I were tearing up and my husband was speechless. Introducing our Made to Order Coffret 8 Montres with a blue interior. Technically, a November 2020 purchase, but picked up today
> View attachment 5099595
> 
> the unboxing of this beauty will be posted on IG later on.


Gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sunkissed_xp said:


> Guys, I can’t even. This piece is absolutely beautiful. My CA and I were tearing up and my husband was speechless. Introducing our Made to Order Coffret 8 Montres with a blue interior. Technically, a November 2020 purchase, but picked up today
> View attachment 5099595
> 
> the unboxing of this beauty will be posted on IG later on.


Congrats! what an amazing piece!


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.
> 
> The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.
> 
> No date code but made in Spain.
> 
> I would have gone for the leather but didn't want black, pink, or yellow. And felt like this one will go with my wardrobe a little better.
> 
> View attachment 5099354
> View attachment 5099355
> View attachment 5099356
> 
> 
> This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.


Happy birthday! It’s such a gorgeous bag and I’m sure will be very useful! Enjoy!


----------



## EveyB

LittleStar88 said:


> I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.
> 
> The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.
> 
> View attachment 5099354
> View attachment 5099355
> View attachment 5099356
> 
> 
> This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.


Congrats on getting this! Love it with the khaki strap.  happy Birthday!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

sunkissed_xp said:


> Guys, I can’t even. This piece is absolutely beautiful. My CA and I were tearing up and my husband was speechless. Introducing our Made to Order Coffret 8 Montres with a blue interior. Technically, a November 2020 purchase, but picked up today
> View attachment 5099595
> 
> the unboxing of this beauty will be posted on IG later on.


SOOOOOOOOO amazing!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## despair

It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!


----------



## bfly

LittleStar88 said:


> I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.
> 
> The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.
> 
> No date code but made in Spain.
> 
> I would have gone for the leather but didn't want black, pink, or yellow. And felt like this one will go with my wardrobe a little better.
> 
> View attachment 5099354
> View attachment 5099355
> View attachment 5099356
> 
> 
> This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.



Nice early birthday present 
Happy birthday dear.


----------



## bfly

sunkissed_xp said:


> Guys, I can’t even. This piece is absolutely beautiful. My CA and I were tearing up and my husband was speechless. Introducing our Made to Order Coffret 8 Montres with a blue interior. Technically, a November 2020 purchase, but picked up today
> View attachment 5099595
> 
> the unboxing of this beauty will be posted on IG later on.



Congratulations. Love the blue interior.


----------



## MCBadian07

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


Gorgeous! Happy birthday!


----------



## kulasa87

A little pick me up for June


----------



## Talyssia

Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with


----------



## MCBadian07

Talyssia said:


> Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with
> View attachment 5100118
> View attachment 5100121
> View attachment 5100119


Beautiful! Is the card holder studded on both sides?


----------



## Talyssia

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful! Is the card holder studded on both sides?


Thank you! Yes it is! Print & studs on both sides, the inside is pink too


----------



## LuxMommy

Hi all! It’s been years since my last major purchase, but today I finally pulled the trigger on something I’ve wanted for years. Here she is, my very first Mahina item!!! I just love how it is relaxed and glamorous at the same time


----------



## Islandbreeze

Talyssia said:


> Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with
> View attachment 5100118
> View attachment 5100121
> View attachment 5100119


Love these! Congrats


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


Happy birthday! Nice and useful piece


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


Happy Birthday D! Enjoy your first Eclipse piece


----------



## pixiestyx00

Talyssia said:


> Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with
> View attachment 5100118
> View attachment 5100121
> View attachment 5100119


I don’t usually love the traditional canvas but omg those little studs and flowers are so cute. This is like the perfect mix for everyday/neutral and fun! Great pieces


----------



## mc79638

I have three of these..the palm spring, Multi pochette and the double Zip. You will love them.



heychar said:


> Heyyy All
> I haven’t posted on here for some time (I can’t seem to find my LV collection thread while I’m adjusting to the new-to-me site layout)
> 
> I have purchased these over a few months after not buying any designer for some time (Hi to any OGs that still post and a warm Hello to those that are newer and active)
> 
> Macassar Horizon 55 (to join my Macassar 45 keepall)
> World Tour Neverfull MM (with just my initials)
> Multi pochette khaki
> Monogram Palm Springs mini backpack
> Azur Double zip pochette
> Monogram parka (I had been hunting this down for some time finally located one in USA)
> Empreinte Neverfull MM in black*
> Cap ou pas cap*
> PreLoved Black Epi Riviera*
> 
> I left the items with Asterix* in U.K. so I’ll take pics when I get back
> 
> Most worn of Newbies is the multi pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098585
> View attachment 5098586
> View attachment 5098587
> View attachment 5098588
> View attachment 5098589
> View attachment 5098590
> View attachment 5098591


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Happy birthday! Nice and useful piece


Thank you!


----------



## despair

MCBadian07 said:


> Gorgeous! Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## despair

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Birthday D! Enjoy your first Eclipse piece


Than you!


----------



## 19flowers

LuxMommy said:


> Hi all! It’s been years since my last major purchase, but today I finally pulled the trigger on something I’ve wanted for years. Here she is, my very first Mahina item!!! I just love how it is relaxed and glamorous at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100133
> View attachment 5100134



Bag Twins!!   This is one of my favorites.   Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Swung by LV after work to check out the 6 key ring holder, and they had one last mini pochette in stock too 
They’re my first mono pieces!  I’ve been sticking to empriente so far (like my NF that I *adore*!!) but I’m loving these lil cuties!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LuxMommy

19flowers said:


> Bag Twins!!   This is one of my favorites.   Congrats & enjoy!!


Thank you!!! So good to hear that you have been happy with yours!


----------



## saban

ATLbagaddict said:


> Swung by LV after work to check out the 6 key ring holder, and they had one last mini pochette in stock too
> They’re my first mono pieces!  I’ve been sticking to empriente so far (like my NF that I *adore*!!) but I’m loving these lil cuties!  Thanks for letting me share!


I have the same key holder and I really do love it. It looks so much better than a keyring of keys and there's room in the back for a card or ID.


----------



## brnicutie

I picked up my TP 26 a few days ago. My SA is the best. I told him I wanted it and he got it to me within a week. Now, I’m waiting on the conversion kit.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


How sweet and thought! Happy bday!


----------



## Bumbles

Talyssia said:


> Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with
> View attachment 5100118
> View attachment 5100121
> View attachment 5100119


This is gorgeous! So cute and pink! I love it each time I see it. Congrats! Very special indeed. I want to buy it it @Mapoon    But I have a reverse card holder that I have yet to use. And then I would be hoarding and collection slgs again instead of minimising and culling down the collection. I tried so hard not to the get pink cch! Can’t crack now can I? Lol I know you would be saying ‘get it, get it’ , right maroon so we can be twinsies!


----------



## EveyB

LuxMommy said:


> Hi all! It’s been years since my last major purchase, but today I finally pulled the trigger on something I’ve wanted for years. Here she is, my very first Mahina item!!! I just love how it is relaxed and glamorous at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100133
> View attachment 5100134


Stunning!


----------



## EveyB

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


How sweet of your sister, happy Birthday!


----------



## BleuSaphir

ATLbagaddict said:


> Swung by LV after work to check out the 6 key ring holder, and they had one last mini pochette in stock too
> They’re my first mono pieces!  I’ve been sticking to empriente so far (like my NF that I *adore*!!) but I’m loving these lil cuties!  Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely! If you love empriente leather, you would adore the 6 key version of that! It my personal favorite even if I gifted to my brother. lol


----------



## LuxMommy

EveyB said:


> Stunning!


Thank you so much, can’t stop admiring it myself!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! So cute and pink! I love it each time I see it. Congrats! Very special indeed. I want to buy it it @Mapoon    But I have a reverse card holder that I have yet to use. And then I would be hoarding and collection slgs again instead of minimising and culling down the collection. I tried so hard not to the get pink cch! Can’t crack now can I? Lol I know you would be saying ‘get it, get it’ , right maroon so we can be twinsies!


Yes yes yes!! Join me! We may be the only two in Australia who have them! My order is in prep!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

LuxMommy said:


> Hi all! It’s been years since my last major purchase, but today I finally pulled the trigger on something I’ve wanted for years. Here she is, my very first Mahina item!!! I just love how it is relaxed and glamorous at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100133
> View attachment 5100134


Gorgeous bag ! Mahina leather is gorgeous and precious. Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Yes yes yes!! Join me! We may be the only two in Australia who have them! My order is in prep!!


I knew you would say that!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

saban said:


> I have the same key holder and I really do love it. It looks so much better than a keyring of keys and there's room in the back for a card or ID.



Awesome!!  I finally started going back into my (new - switched jobs during covid) office this week, and they gave me a key so I was like welp - now I have way too many keys, it's a justified purchase   already feel so much more organized!



BleuSaphir said:


> Lovely! If you love empriente leather, you would adore the 6 key version of that! It my personal favorite even if I gifted to my brother. lol



I was very tempted by the empriente version!  But I have the victorine wallet in black empriente (which I love!) so I figured I might confuse the two when grabbing quickly on the go  but what a great version!


----------



## ifahima

My new speedy b 25, sitting with my 1 year old nano ♡♡


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

The ever so lovely Alma bb in Quartz   And Organizer purchased last month
	

		
			
		

		
	






More pics in my reveal;




__





						Reveal time a soft and feminine shade in a classic silhouette! Pic heavy
					

Loving this Alma Bb in Quartz!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## flatsodas

My first DA piece . It's from 2021, but it still has the date code.


----------



## nesia69

Early birthday presents


----------



## MCBadian07

Happy Friday everyone! Was loving this shawl from BTP and super happy I was able to snag it. My first shawl as I was very concerned with the "Dry Clean Only" maintenance, but I think I'll be able to work around that. Love the oversized flower motifs


----------



## Talyssia

Islandbreeze said:


> Love these! Congrats


Thank you so much! 


pixiestyx00 said:


> I don’t usually love the traditional canvas but omg those little studs and flowers are so cute. This is like the perfect mix for everyday/neutral and fun! Great pieces


I felt exactly the same! I’ve always been able to admire DE but decided against purchasing anything in that print other than a Christmas MP I have but as soon as I saw this - I had to have it. It’s just so pretty!  I love how I’ll be able to use it all occasions/through out the year 


Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! So cute and pink! I love it each time I see it. Congrats! Very special indeed. I want to buy it it @Mapoon    But I have a reverse card holder that I have yet to use. And then I would be hoarding and collection slgs again instead of minimising and culling down the collection. I tried so hard not to the get pink cch! Can’t crack now can I? Lol I know you would be saying ‘get it, get it’ , right maroon so we can be twinsies!


& I will say it if @Mapoon doesn’t - go get it!  it’s too cute to pass on  I kinda regretted not getting the pink CCH & although it isn’t the same I’m very happy I have this


----------



## jmah

She’s here and she’s absolutely gorgeous!!! Truly a work of art!!!


----------



## SadieBaldwin1980

I purchased a Pouchette Métis on fashionphile last night and it will be here Monday. I have never been so excited to get a bag! I already know I will love it because I have loved using my Coach Cassie since I got it last month. I see there a lot of people that dislike it and I used to but this is one I have completely changed my mind on. Here is the picture of the exact one I got!


----------



## Bumbles

No


jmah said:


> She’s here and she’s absolutely gorgeous!!! Truly a work of art!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101170
> View attachment 5101171


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> The ever so lovely Alma bb in Quartz   And Organizer purchased last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100871
> View attachment 5100872
> 
> View attachment 5100945
> 
> More pics in my reveal;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal time a soft and feminine shade in a classic silhouette! Pic heavy
> 
> 
> Loving this Alma Bb in Quartz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


What a gorgeous amazing bag!   Great choice! Enjoy using it


----------



## Bumbles

nesia69 said:


> Early birthday presents
> View attachment 5100932
> View attachment 5100933
> View attachment 5100934
> View attachment 5100935


Happy Birthday And what a beautiful selection of goodies. I have the victorine and it’s one of my most used wallets.


----------



## Bumbles

Talyssia said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I felt exactly the same! I’ve always been able to admire DE but decided against purchasing anything in that print other than a Christmas MP I have but as soon as I saw this - I had to have it. It’s just so pretty!  I love how I’ll be able to use it all occasions/through out the year
> 
> & I will say it if @Mapoon doesn’t - go get it!  it’s too cute to pass on  I kinda regretted not getting the pink CCH & although it isn’t the same I’m very happy I have this


I reckon you made the perfect choice! And I love matching items.  @Mapoon said to get it already if I didn’t get the reverse card holder I would definitely get it. I have yet to use my reverse card holder and also my wc po I bought too remember? Lol my hubby would kill me for getting it and starting to hoard cute slgs hahaha I’m trying to cull down remember? I too was going to get the pink cch but resisted the urge so was good. Leaves money for other newer goodies! It’s great to know the studsare quite sturdy and doesn’t cause any problems or scratching. I love it! Can’t wait to see mapoon reveals too! Happy Saturday girls!


----------



## BleuSaphir

ATLbagaddict said:


> Awesome!!  I finally started going back into my (new - switched jobs during covid) office this week, and they gave me a key so I was like welp - now I have way too many keys, it's a justified purchase   already feel so much more organized!
> 
> 
> 
> I was very tempted by the empriente version!  But I have the victorine wallet in black empriente (which I love!) so I figured I might confuse the two when grabbing quickly on the go  but what a great version!


LV is long overdue to offer new colors for 6 key holder in Empriente. 
I really want a second piece of empriente 6 key holder. Or Mahina.


----------



## GAN

jmah said:


> She’s here and she’s absolutely gorgeous!!! Truly a work of art!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101170
> View attachment 5101171



I know right! this is a beauty. I also bought this and received it last week.   I just send it back on Monday to exchange a new one. Just received my replacement yesterday but I yet to unbox it to check. Hope this time the replacement piece will be perfect as I really love this model and the detailings. The stock for monogram design is very fast moving and currently oos in my local boutiques as compared to epi version. I though of getting the black epi initally since I always love epi leather and both same prices.


----------



## GAN

Talyssia said:


> Starting off June well! My first DE bag  felt like matching with this cute little card holder to go with
> View attachment 5100118
> View attachment 5100121
> View attachment 5100119


Hi 
May I have the model number for the cardholder? This is so pretty, I thought of adding Victorine wallet in this edition as this is so sweet.


----------



## GAN

GAN said:


> Hi
> May I have the model number for the cardholder? This is so pretty, I thought of adding Victorine wallet in this edition as this is so sweet.



Managed to check with SA, it is currently oos. Thought of getting this as a gift for my friend.


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> I reckon you made the perfect choice! And I love matching items.  @Mapoon said to get it already if I didn’t get the reverse card holder I would definitely get it. I have yet to use my reverse card holder and also my wc po I bought too remember? Lol my hubby would kill me for getting it and starting to hoard cute slgs hahaha I’m trying to cull down remember? I too was going to get the pink cch but resisted the urge so was good. Leaves money for other newer goodies! It’s great to know the studsare quite sturdy and doesn’t cause any problems or scratching. I love it! Can’t wait to see mapoon reveals too! Happy Saturday girls!


Hey ladies   we are good enablers! My card holder has been shipped so I should be able to pick it up next Sat as I’m heading in for an appt for my fil to check out shoes. I didn’t expect to like it too..took a little while but lucky not too long to make things happen. @Bumbles I also got the reverse mon ch and I did use it quite often..it’s nice to have another in special DE..hubby commented when I mentioned I was picking this up on why I need so many card holders? Never too many slg isn’t it hahaha!! Cannot wait to reveal real soon!! And now I’m also considering the bi-colour mini p coz there’s a chance the fall in love won’t come in as well..


----------



## Mapoon

GAN said:


> Managed to check with SA, it is currently oos. Thought of getting this as a gift for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101622


Apparently it’s the only item from this collection that’s not coming into our region (Singapore, Australia and India) which is wierd. My client services person has assisted me to get it sourced overseas as their system shows as available to be sourced so give them (hotline not your SA) and see how you go? Mine was sourced in less than a week and I should be picking up from the store next weekend as it’s now been shipped. Maybe the only person or one of the few in the country who will own it  Good luck!


----------



## EveyB

nesia69 said:


> Early birthday presents
> View attachment 5100932
> View attachment 5100933
> View attachment 5100934
> View attachment 5100935


Congrats, both are stunning! 
Do you happen to have the SKU number for the sunnies? I have a small face and these don’t look so big.


----------



## Talyssia

GAN said:


> Hi
> May I have the model number for the cardholder? This is so pretty, I thought of adding Victorine wallet in this edition as this is so sweet.





GAN said:


> Managed to check with SA, it is currently oos. Thought of getting this as a gift for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101622


I’m glad you managed to get all the info you needed! 
The victorine is also very pretty, you can’t go wrong with either! 
What a lovely gift for your friend!


----------



## boxyandme

GAN said:


> I know right! this is a beauty. I also bought this and received it last week.   I just send it back on Monday to exchange a new one. Just received my replacement yesterday but I yet to unbox it to check. Hope this time the replacement piece will be perfect as I really love this model and the detailings. The stock for monogram design is very fast moving and currently oos in my local boutiques as compared to epi version. I though of getting the black epi initally since I always love epi leather and both same prices.


What was wrong with the first one?  That's awesome that you were able to get a replacement so easily!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> The ever so lovely Alma bb in Quartz   And Organizer purchased last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100871
> View attachment 5100872
> 
> View attachment 5100945
> 
> More pics in my reveal;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal time a soft and feminine shade in a classic silhouette! Pic heavy
> 
> 
> Loving this Alma Bb in Quartz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much for posting the pictures of your beautiful new LV treasures. Your delightful dog stole the show and my heart though. That picture put a big smile on my face, so thanks especially for that! What an awesome pup!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Hey ladies   we are good enablers! My card holder has been shipped so I should be able to pick it up next Sat as I’m heading in for an appt for my fil to check out shoes. I didn’t expect to like it too..took a little while but lucky not too long to make things happen. @Bumbles I also got the reverse mon ch and I did use it quite often..it’s nice to have another in special DE..hubby commented when I mentioned I was picking this up on why I need so many card holders? Never too many slg isn’t it hahaha!! Cannot wait to reveal real soon!! And now I’m also considering the bi-colour mini p coz there’s a chance the fall in love won’t come in as well..


We definitely have the same taste as I was also eyeing the bicolour mini pochette too! No wonder we’re always on here  everyday and chit chatting! The bicolour mp looks gorgeous too and easier to care for than the btp one. I’m looking forward to your reveal too with the card holder, it’s going to look stunning and so pretty with the pink flowers and studs. I didnt know you had the reverse card holder too?! See twinsies all the timewell see how the de card holder looks in person and how you like it. Maybe it will encourage me to order when I see your pics and initial thoughts of what you think of it. By then if i like it, I probably won’t be able to get it no more as it’s unavailable and then my wallet is safe,…. Lol maybe I should get the multi pochette and we can be twins! Hehe are you still enjoying yours?


----------



## GAN

boxyandme said:


> What was wrong with the first one?  That's awesome that you were able to get a replacement so easily!


Hi, you can check out from my posting from this thread 




__





						Magnificent May Purchases 2021
					

Since I’m loving my first Keepall XS so much, the watercolor was a needed addition along with the matching slides    I’m also loving this pink/ purple combo so the sweater seemed like a good way to add them into my collection




					forum.purseblog.com
				





I just managed to unbox my replacement one, been a busy day.  In fact, I am quite worry when I unboxed it.
Tomorrow I am heading to boutique regarding my neonoe issue, bringing it over for my SA to assess.


----------



## GAN

Mapoon said:


> Apparently it’s the only item from this collection that’s not coming into our region (Singapore, Australia and India) which is wierd. My client services person has assisted me to get it sourced overseas as their system shows as available to be sourced so give them (hotline not your SA) and see how you go? Mine was sourced in less than a week and I should be picking up from the store next weekend as it’s now been shipped. Maybe the only person or one of the few in the country who will own it  Good luck!



Really? thanks for sharing the info. I cant find the cardholder info even on my local LV website till I asked my SA by showing him the pic. He then send me the article number and pricing,  I was not told that it will not be sold in Singapore. He only told me that this is the new collection and currently no stock. Will let me know if there is stock.  The Victorine wallet is available and I am tempted to purchase this. Tomorrow I m heading to boutique, will take a look.


----------



## GAN

Just managed to unbox my replacement papillon trunk.  Luckily this time it is much better though I saw a slight small mark on the strap near buckle but that is not so noticeable as compared to previous one with faint line at the front canvas.
 I really hope LV can keep up to their quality though I had quite good experience with their few SA and CS online.


----------



## nesia69

Bumbles said:


> Happy Birthday And what a beautiful selection of goodies. I have the victorine and it’s one of my most used wallets.


Thank you   I actually purchased it to match my Alma DE. I haven’t use it for about 2 years with a hope of using it more once I get matching wallet 



EveyB said:


> Congrats, both are stunning!
> Do you happen to have the SKU number for the sunnies? I have a small face and these don’t look so big.


Thank you  It’s Z1524W


----------



## Talyssia

All my luck came at once when I managed to snag this little beauty online 
Impulse definitely got the better of me & I bought the victorine to go with my lovely fluffy marshmallow


----------



## travelbliss

After holding back to see if I was interested in anything from the upcoming collections ( Wild at Heart, Fornasetti, Fall in Love, Virgil Nigo Part II, Monogram Sunset, Miroir redo, Coffee cups),  I decided to acquire this before full sell-out occurs.
  Summer purse peace for 2021 ... ✔✔❗


----------



## gwendo25

Fresh from my local LV store, Croisette in DA.


----------



## Allthebagsmine

brnicutie said:


> I picked up my TP 26 a few days ago. My SA is the best. I told him I wanted it and he got it to me within a week. Now, I’m waiting on the conversion kit.



Beautiful! Got my kit from samorga... where did you get yours from?


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> After holding back to see if I was interested in anything from the upcoming collections ( Wild at Heart, Fornasetti, Fall in Love, Virgil Nigo Part II, Monogram Sunset, Miroir redo, Coffee cups),  I decided to acquire this before full sell-out occurs.
> Summer purse peace for 2021 ... ✔✔❗
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102077
> View attachment 5102078


Great choice! I love this pink colour DVD charm combo


----------



## brnicutie

Allthebagsmine said:


> Beautiful! Got my kit from samorga... where did you get yours from?


Mine is from Amazon. It’s the one a lot of the YouTubers use.


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> After holding back to see if I was interested in anything from the upcoming collections ( Wild at Heart, Fornasetti, Fall in Love, Virgil Nigo Part II, Monogram Sunset, Miroir redo, Coffee cups),  I decided to acquire this before full sell-out occurs.
> Summer purse peace for 2021 ... ✔✔❗
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102077
> View attachment 5102078


I love the chain and the hula girl.


----------



## Allthebagsmine

brnicutie said:


> Mine is from Amazon. It’s the one a lot of the YouTubers use.


Cool, I got a few good ones from Amazon too. Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

GAN said:


> Just managed to unbox my replacement papillon trunk.  Luckily this time it is much better though I saw a slight small mark on the strap near buckle but that is not so noticeable as compared to previous one with faint line at the front canvas.
> I really hope LV can keep up to their quality though I had quite good experience with their few SA and CS online.
> View attachment 5101942
> View attachment 5101943
> View attachment 5101944
> View attachment 5101949


Such a beautiful collectable piece! Super congratulations!   I agree this one is much better than the one with the line. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

gwendo25 said:


> Fresh from my local LV store, Croisette in DA.
> View attachment 5102171
> View attachment 5102172
> View attachment 5102173
> View attachment 5102174


So gorgeous and great shots! I don't think I've ever seen it from the sides like that and now it's on my radar! Also love how you wrapped your handle. To me this is the perfect summer bag.  Congrats!


----------



## gwendo25

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous and great shots! I don't think I've ever seen it from the sides like that and now it's on my radar! Also love how you wrapped your handle. To me this is the perfect summer bag.  Congrats!


Thank you, this is my first LV strictly summer bag. I have been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## Islandbreeze

gwendo25 said:


> Thank you, this is my first LV strictly summer bag. I have been eyeing it for a while.


I love mine, so much so I also bought it in DE. Only bag I have two of. Enjoy!


----------



## despair

Birthday present to myself - managed to get the Imagination samples with my sister's gift and I actually like it more than Meteore (which I got a 100ml) for. Decided to get the travel spray this time so that I can rotate usage between less used scents from LV in the future without needing to first get a large bottle (and then having to depend on future refills in order to bring down the cost of use). Am probably eyeing the Ombre Nomade travel refills as the next scent purchase from LV!

I also really like how the LV travel spray works in terms of refills. I don't really like removing the spray top to refill travel sprays like how most of them work.


----------



## whitedollx

Managed to get the Neverfull pm in DA a few days ago! Really love love it (: It’s perfect!


----------



## GAN

Aliluvlv said:


> Such a beautiful collectable piece! Super congratulations!   I agree this one is much better than the one with the line. Hope you enjoy it!


   thank you and this piece is much better than first piece I received. Decided to go ahead and enjoy using it,   wearing it first time today to town running my errands as well a visit to boutique as well. Hubby saw the epi colors displayed and he too prefers the monogram version on this trunk papilon.


----------



## MCBadian07

despair said:


> Birthday present to myself - managed to get the Imagination samples with my sister's gift and I actually like it more than Meteore (which I got a 100ml) for. Decided to get the travel spray this time so that I can rotate usage between less used scents from LV in the future without needing to first get a large bottle (and then having to depend on future refills in order to bring down the cost of use). Am probably eyeing the Ombre Nomade travel refills as the next scent purchase from LV!
> 
> I also really like how the LV travel spray works in terms of refills. I don't really like removing the spray top to refill travel sprays like how most of them work.
> 
> View attachment 5102602
> 
> View attachment 5102603


Happy birthday!! Hope you can travel with that traveling spray soon! I know I'm itching to jet off somewhere


----------



## SadiePearl1980

ATLbagaddict said:


> Swung by LV after work to check out the 6 key ring holder, and they had one last mini pochette in stock too
> They’re my first mono pieces!  I’ve been sticking to empriente so far (like my NF that I *adore*!!) but I’m loving these lil cuties!  Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats on finding a monogram mini pouchette! I had to buy mine from Facebook from a lady that had two and sold the extra. They are the cutest slg I have ever had!


----------



## SadiePearl1980

ifahima said:


> My new speedy b 25, sitting with my 1 year old nano ♡♡
> 
> View attachment 5100814


Beautiful patina on the nano! Congrats on your new purchase! It’s one of my favorite bags!

View attachment 5100814

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SadiePearl1980

Talyssia said:


> All my luck came at once when I managed to snag this little beauty online
> Impulse definitely got the better of me & I bought the victorine to go with my lovely fluffy marshmallow
> View attachment 5102042
> View attachment 5102043


Wow! I haven’t seen this and it is gorgeous!


----------



## travelbliss

gwendo25 said:


> Fresh from my local LV store, Croisette in DA.
> View attachment 5102171
> View attachment 5102172
> View attachment 5102173
> View attachment 5102174


Just love how you matched the bandeau and tied it to make it so pretty !!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carmel   I just went to LV to only look


----------



## despair

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy birthday!! Hope you can travel with that traveling spray soon! I know I'm itching to jet off somewhere


Thank you! I don't think we'll get to travel in 2021 at all sadly - and Singapore is really so small that there's no so-called domestic travel either. Really getting cabin fever after 1.5 years of being stuck on this little island...


----------



## Aliluvlv

whitedollx said:


> Managed to get the Neverfull pm in DA a few days ago! Really love love it (: It’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5102637


Congratulations! I added this to my wishlist last night   I honestly had no idea the PM was still available.


----------



## Aliluvlv

GAN said:


> thank you and this piece is much better than first piece I received. Decided to go ahead and enjoy using it,   wearing it first time today to town running my errands as well a visit to boutique as well. Hubby saw the epi colors displayed and he too prefers the monogram version on this trunk papilon.
> View attachment 5102706


It's fabulous on you!


----------



## jmah

GAN said:


> Just managed to unbox my replacement papillon trunk.  Luckily this time it is much better though I saw a slight small mark on the strap near buckle but that is not so noticeable as compared to previous one with faint line at the front canvas.
> I really hope LV can keep up to their quality though I had quite good experience with their few SA and CS online.
> View attachment 5101942
> View attachment 5101943
> View attachment 5101944
> View attachment 5101949


Gorgeous!!! I’ve been using mine all weekend and absolutely LOVE her too! I can’t believe how much she can fit despite being so petite!!! She’s truly an LV treasure!! Enjoy her and wear her in good health!!


----------



## GAN

jmah said:


> Gorgeous!!! I’ve been using mine all weekend and absolutely LOVE her too! I can’t believe how much she can fit despite being so petite!!! She’s truly an LV treasure!! Enjoy her and wear her in good health!!



 yes! I totally agreed. Wearing it out whole afternoon yesterday, the thick strap is very comfortable to wear. This is one of my fav purchase out of my recent ones. I also thought it is very small and compact when I first received it, it surprised me as it can hold my 2 phones (iphone 12, S10+) , card holder, a pack of tissue, ear bud, my key and token. Wishing the same to you, enjoy yours and wearing it in good health too.


----------



## Fendilover88

Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


----------



## GAN

Fendilover88 said:


> Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


congrats!! Just in time for your birthday! It is really not easy to snag this in monogram version! I am sure that you will enjoy wearing it, it is very versatile and detailings is so pretty too.


----------



## Hotsauna

whitedollx said:


> Managed to get the Neverfull pm in DA a few days ago! Really love love it (: It’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5102637



Super cute! Wear in good health!


----------



## jmah

Fendilover88 said:


> Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


Congrats on scoring her!!! By far my favorite LV of all time, can’t stop staring at mine!! Love all the beautiful details on her. I really think this is quintessential LV!! Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!


----------



## JetGirl216

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Beautiful pieces  Hope you had a great B-day!


----------



## _vee

Just placed my order for My World Tour Felicie Pochette.   My very first LV! I kept it simple with one sticker on the back of the zip pouch. Wait time is 8-9 weeks.


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> Just placed my order for My World Tour Felicie Pochette.   My very first LV! I kept it simple with one sticker on the back of the zip pouch. Wait time is 8-9 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5103614
> View attachment 5103612
> View attachment 5103613


Congrats @_vee ! Hopefully this one is perfect!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

JetGirl216 said:


> Beautiful pieces  Hope you had a great B-day!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats @_vee ! Hopefully this one is perfect!


Thank you  I really hope so! It’s a long wait, but worth it


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573



So beautiful and fresh looking  — perfect for summer.  Happy Birthday .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful and fresh looking  — perfect for summer.  Happy Birthday .


Thank you so much my dear!    Can’t wait to wear this summer duo out!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Happy B"day. Congrats


----------



## mpctorres

My Germany-based cousin ordered this for me. My Felicie limited edition in studded DE.  Yey!!!!


----------



## ohfrankie

ifahima said:


> My new speedy b 25, sitting with my 1 year old nano ♡♡
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100814


I love the slight patina on your nano. This photo is nice to look at because you can tell the subtle difference in the vachetta leathers!


----------



## ohfrankie

Fendilover88 said:


> Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


I'm so curious as to what can fit inside


----------



## melovepurse

New for June
Coussin PM in Pink/Purple
By The Pool Victorine wallet
Watercolor earbud holder
LV Scrunchie




	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## GAN

ohfrankie said:


> I'm so curious as to what can fit inside






You can check out the review from above link


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Just placed my order for My World Tour Felicie Pochette.   My very first LV! I kept it simple with one sticker on the back of the zip pouch. Wait time is 8-9 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5103614
> View attachment 5103612
> View attachment 5103613


So awesome that your first LV is a custom made piece! You’ll love it


----------



## kandicenicole

After waiting months, I was finally able to add this SLG to my cart last week. I love this Recto Verso sooo much!


----------



## 23adeline

Fendilover88 said:


> Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


Congrats and happy birthday!
The papillon trunk looks really good on you! You made me think of getting it too which is not good for my wallet


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> So awesome that your first LV is a custom made piece! You’ll love it


Thank you  it feels extra special!


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Beautiful! Lucky you! I'd be lucky to get $100 to go buy something on my birthday. Happy Birthday!


----------



## EveyB

Fendilover88 said:


> Another papillon trunk for this post . I’ve been waiting for this piece to arrive for months, finally got it in my birthday month


Happy Birthday! This looks so good on you and it is really quintessential LV.


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Gorgeous classic pieces and perfect for summer  Happy Birthday MM!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> We definitely have the same taste as I was also eyeing the bicolour mini pochette too! No wonder we’re always on here  everyday and chit chatting! The bicolour mp looks gorgeous too and easier to care for than the btp one. I’m looking forward to your reveal too with the card holder, it’s going to look stunning and so pretty with the pink flowers and studs. I didnt know you had the reverse card holder too?! See twinsies all the timewell see how the de card holder looks in person and how you like it. Maybe it will encourage me to order when I see your pics and initial thoughts of what you think of it. By then if i like it, I probably won’t be able to get it no more as it’s unavailable and then my wallet is safe,…. Lol maybe I should get the multi pochette and we can be twins! Hehe are you still enjoying yours?


That's right dear...I will definitely reveal the card holder...hope it reaches the store on Sat when I am there...I think for LV one reverse mon & damier ebene cardholder will be enough...will be keen to get from another brand lol!! You know which one...

I am still enjoying my MPA...I like how versatile it is... I am having seconds thoughts of the bi-colour mini pochette so we shall see when the time comes to order...no harm putting myself on the wait list...


----------



## bbcerisette66

melovepurse said:


> New for June
> Coussin PM in Pink/Purple
> By The Pool Victorine wallet
> Watercolor earbud holder
> LV Scrunchie
> View attachment 5104081
> View attachment 5104082
> View attachment 5104083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


That colour ! It is gorgeous !


----------



## Georgee girl

Looking forward to some fun with these cuties!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

M_Butterfly said:


> Happy B"day. Congrats





fyn72 said:


> Beautiful! Lucky you! I'd be lucky to get $100 to go buy something on my birthday. Happy Birthday!





EveyB said:


> Gorgeous classic pieces and perfect for summer  Happy Birthday MM!


Thank you so much, my lovely friends!


----------



## multicolordreams

This beauty arrived today. I’m usually not much of a Neverfull person but I’m in love. The color is stunning! And made in France!


----------



## 23adeline

My first June unboxing :
LVxNBA Handle Trunk 
I normally don’t buy monogram but when I saw this on LV website on May 28th, I immediately informed my superhero CS that I want it. My CS said it would not be easy to get,  as stock is limited and I was not the first client who wanted it. Out of my surprise they allocate the bag for me first 




There is a pocket in front that big enough for my phone 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The interior is cotton lining with one pocket


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> My first June unboxing :
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> I normally don’t buy monogram but when I saw this on LV website on May 28th, I immediately informed my superhero CS that I want it. My CS said it would not be easy to get,  as stock is limited and I was not the first client who wanted it. Out of my surprise they allocate the bag for me first
> View attachment 5105498
> View attachment 5105499
> View attachment 5105497
> 
> There is a pocket in front that big enough for my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105502
> View attachment 5105503
> View attachment 5105504
> 
> The interior is cotton lining with one pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105500
> View attachment 5105501


Oh my this is a beauty! I saw this briefly available online few days back and I still thinking if I should click to purchase.  As I just purchased few items recently including the trunk papilon. I stopped myself from carting it out. Now I saw yours, it looks very so beautiful.  Now this is OOS and I asked my SA about it and he has no idea as yet to see this.  

Looks like it can fit a tone and more then petite malle.

May I know if this is soft type or more hard structure trunk bag as it seem? thank you

I am indeed happy for you that you are able to bring it home   
I saw the online and there is model carrying the another all black leather version.  Not sure if that will be launching here later.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> My first June unboxing :
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> I normally don’t buy monogram but when I saw this on LV website on May 28th, I immediately informed my superhero CS that I want it. My CS said it would not be easy to get,  as stock is limited and I was not the first client who wanted it. Out of my surprise they allocate the bag for me first
> View attachment 5105498
> View attachment 5105499
> View attachment 5105497
> 
> There is a pocket in front that big enough for my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105502
> View attachment 5105503
> View attachment 5105504
> 
> The interior is cotton lining with one pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105500
> View attachment 5105501


Many congrats, this is a special piece!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> Many congrats, this is a special piece!


Thanks dear 



GAN said:


> Oh my this is a beauty! I saw this briefly available online few days back and I still thinking if I should click to purchase.  As I just purchased few items recently including the trunk papilon. I stopped myself from carting it out. Now I saw yours, it looks very so beautiful.  Now this is OOS and I asked my SA about it and he has no idea as yet to see this.
> 
> Looks like it can fit a tone and more then petite malle.
> 
> May I know if this is soft type or more hard structure trunk bag as it seem? thank you
> 
> I am indeed happy for you that you are able to bring it home
> I saw the online and there is model carrying the another all black leather version.  Not sure if that will be launching here later.


I saw that black leather version on model too, looks like empreinte leather , but I prefer monogram for this bag, maybe because monogram looks more classic .
It is soft with a sturdy frame , hope you get what I meant. It fits a lot more than petite malle because it is much bigger than petite malle.


	

		
			
		

		
	
These are things that I could fit in plus my phone in front pocket


I told my CS to place order for papillon trunk last night, this afternoon I received email that Papillon trunk is available for me to pay . I didn’t expect it to be so fast, I requested my CS to hold it until
13th , after one of my credit card statement date


----------



## GAN

Thank you so much for sharing it with me.  I am loving your new beauty so much that I now do not know if I still can get a chance to get it.  I am regretting it now for not clicking it when it was available that time.  Tomorrow will ask my SA.  This look like a good buy as compared to petite malle as it really holds so much more than essential stuff.  Enjoy using it with good health.

You are very lucky too! your super CS can get you the papillon trunk so fast! Are you getting the monogram version as well? I really love using that even I used that for my first time once for a short outing on last Sunday. But it is an amazing piece and I like that it can hold my essential items especially I always need to carry 2 phones with me. It looks small but mighty! I am so happy for you! Do post some of your modshot of your trunk handle and your papillon trunk the next time okay.


----------



## Designer Patroit

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous classic pieces and perfect for summer  Happy Birthday MM!


So pale and pretty, happy for you!


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Thank you so much for sharing it with me.  I am loving your new beauty so much that I now do not know if I still can get a chance to get it.  I am regretting it now for not clicking it when it was available that time.  Tomorrow will ask my SA.  This look like a good buy as compared to petite malle as it really holds so much more than essential stuff.  Enjoy using it with good health.
> 
> You are very lucky too! your super CS can get you the papillon trunk so fast! Are you getting the monogram version as well? I really love using that even I used that for my first time once for a short outing on last Sunday. But it is an amazing piece and I like that it can hold my essential items especially I always need to carry 2 phones with me. It looks small but mighty! I am so happy for you! Do post some of your modshot of your trunk handle and your papillon trunk the next time okay.


Yes, I’m getting the monogram papillon trunk because I feel that it is more beautiful and classic looking. The EPI versions are available online, but not the monogram version . That’s why I ordered it from my CS.
I was thinking if I do not use it as a bag, I can keep it as a display in my closet


----------



## CAcker01

I got my first Louis bag this month!!! I love June now lol! I was gifted an empreinte Victorine wallet for my birthday in March by my boyfriend and this past weekend, he got me this beautiful speedy bandouliere 22. I feel so lucky and blessed to have this bag and this man! The last 3 years have been rough for me personally and professionally and I’m finally in a happy place in my life and this bag signifies so much for me.

I carried her out to dinner last weekend and just loved how put together I felt and how much the bag elevated my outfit.

The lambskin is incredible, the embossing pops without being too much, and the gold chain just sets off the luscious black leather so much.

I need to improve my photo skills lol but here a few pics of my first bag that I can already tell is going to lead to a deep and lifelong obsession!

ETA: I noticed there is a piece of dog hair (we have two frenchies who shed soooooooo much lol) on the front of the close up picture of the bag - that's not a scratch on my new baby lol!!!


----------



## CAcker01

melovepurse said:


> New for June
> Coussin PM in Pink/Purple
> By The Pool Victorine wallet
> Watercolor earbud holder
> LV Scrunchie
> View attachment 5104081
> View attachment 5104082
> View attachment 5104083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



this set is so gorgeous! i love how the colors are not exactly the same but flow together so well!!


----------



## CAcker01

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> The ever so lovely Alma bb in Quartz   And Organizer purchased last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100871
> View attachment 5100872
> 
> View attachment 5100945
> 
> More pics in my reveal;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal time a soft and feminine shade in a classic silhouette! Pic heavy
> 
> 
> Loving this Alma Bb in Quartz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



your frenchie is so cute and compliments your bag perfectly! how old? i have a 1.5 year old little merle girl and a 10 year old cream boy!!

and what can fit in this alma? i love this bag and am currently building out my wishlist as i got my first bag last weekend!!


----------



## NeLVoe

despair said:


> It's my birthday today but haven't actually gotten myself anything - but my sis gifted me the monogram eclipse coin pouch - my first mono eclipse item!
> View attachment 5100025


Happy belated Birthday and congratulations!


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> I got my first Louis bag this month!!! I love June now lol! I was gifted an empreinte Victorine wallet for my birthday in March by my boyfriend and this past weekend, he got me this beautiful speedy bandouliere 22. I feel so lucky and blessed to have this bag and this man! The last 3 years have been rough for me personally and professionally and I’m finally in a happy place in my life and this bag signifies so much for me.
> 
> I carried her out to dinner last weekend and just loved how put together I felt and how much the bag elevated my outfit.
> 
> The lambskin is incredible, the embossing pops without being too much, and the gold chain just sets off the luscious black leather so much.
> 
> I need to improve my photo skills lol but here a few pics of my first bag that I can already tell is going to lead to a deep and lifelong obsession!
> 
> ETA: I noticed there is a piece of dog hair (we have two frenchies who shed soooooooo much lol) on the front of the close up picture of the bag - that's not a scratch on my new baby lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 5105601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105605


Congratulations on getting to a place where you're content and happy and just living life. That's what it's all about! The Speedy 22 is a beauty for your first bag! Definitely the BF is a keeper   Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## despair

NeLVoe said:


> Happy belated Birthday and congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## CAcker01

MCBadian07 said:


> Congratulations on getting to a place where you're content and happy and just living life. That's what it's all about! The Speedy 22 is a beauty for your first bag! Definitely the BF is a keeper   Enjoy and wear in good health.



thank you so much!! i wanted a classic bag for my first Louis but I am a little edgy and funky so the lambskin, the chain, and the wide strap added just enough edge for me! i love the bag almost as much as the boyfriend lol!!!


----------



## ddebartolo

Just picked this beauty up!! Can anyone tell me where the date code is? I thought it would be in the bill slot but I don’t see one :/


----------



## JetGirl216

ddebartolo said:


> Just picked this beauty up!! Can anyone tell me where the date code is? I thought it would be in the bill slot but I don’t see one :/


LV recently switched from physical date tags to RFID/microchips. Its quite possible this may have a chip inside. You could double-check with the SA who sold you this item at the store or contact LV customer service, if purchased online.


----------



## ddebartolo

JetGirl216 said:


> LV recently switched from physical date tags to RFID/microchips. Its quite possible this may have a chip inside. You could double-check with the SA who sold you this item at the store or contact LV customer service, if purchased online.


Gah! Thank you! I don’t think I knew that LV was doing that!


----------



## JetGirl216

No problem! I know some of my newer 2021 pieces are chipped. Beautiful Zoe wallet  Love the rose ballerine exterior.


----------



## LittleStar88

Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


The strap is beautiful, love those colors, too bad can't be worn xbody for you.


----------



## LittleStar88

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The strap is beautiful, love those colors, too bad can't be worn xbody for you.



Maybe my torso is long and because I am wearing a sweatshirt... It sits not too far under my boobs - It's a boob bag!  

Perfect for shoulder strap, but as crossbody will need to use something else. Looking at Mattuo and McCraft for plain black ones (like what comes with standard Alma BB).


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


I love this bag and the colour combo! It’s gorgeous! Only thing is the strap length. It’s a same for tall people like us  I’m 5’6” and had the same problem when I tried it on I store. Congrats thought it’s a stunning bag. It’ll be used years to come


----------



## Iamminda

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965



This bag is really pretty!  I tried on this same one and as a crossbody, the strap is too short on my 5’3” frame.


----------



## LittleStar88

Iamminda said:


> This bag is really pretty!  I tried on this same one and as a crossbody, the strap is too short on my 5’3” frame.





Bumbles said:


> I love this bag and the colour combo! It’s gorgeous! Only thing is the strap length. It’s a same for tall people like us  I’m 5’6” and had the same problem when I tried it on I store. Congrats thought it’s a stunning bag. It’ll be used years to come



I feel relieved that the strap length isn't just me. Was thinking I am some big weirdo.


----------



## travelbliss

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


This is quite the stunner !!  Congratulations.  I LVoe it !!


----------



## mc79638

so pretty!



LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


----------



## Roxannek

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


Same here! The strap will not work on me for a crossbody, comfortably anyway. I like a crossbody to hang lower than this one sits and I am short. But I still love it and use mine as a shoulder bag and hand carry. Your black is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 23adeline

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


Yes, I’m 5’7” too and I can’t use my lemon as a crossbody bag, and I find the bag keep dropping off my shoulder 
Maybe we should use strap from Trio Messenger or any from men’s collection which is longer .


----------



## EveyB

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


This combination is gorgeous, many congrats! Love the colours of the strap with the silver hardware.   Maybe you could try a short chain as extender at the back side?
I have a similar colorama strap for my Twist and I‘m 5‘7 and it works fine as crossbody, but I think that’s due to the shape of the bag and where the strap attaches. Also, I wear only a thin knit jumper with it. It wouldn’t work with a heavy coat.


----------



## snibor

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


And it looks so good!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

LittleStar88 said:


> Alma BB (Licorice Skittles) Colorama. This strap is so short! At 5'7", it doesn't work as a crossbody for me (one of the times I wish I was shorter!). But I love it so much that I will probably buy a black leather strap at some point, or use the MPA khaki strap.
> 
> View attachment 5105965


Congrats.  It is very pretty. I think the strap situation is the same for a lot of people irrespective of the high. I am 5'2" and was not able to make it work because it is then too low and as you said the strap keep falling off my shoulder.  I really love this combo


----------



## Ava758

This is why June brought me…


----------



## SpeedyJC

I needed a summer bag and I recently worked on rehabbing a vintage LV of my friends and had so much fun I decided to get a fixer upper myself. Ordered this from Yoogi’s; a Houston Vernis in Mango.

There were quite a few spots and pretty bad black marking on it but managed to get it out and most spots out. Here are before photos of some of the spots and after photo.


----------



## ohfrankie

SpeedyJC said:


> I needed a summer bag and I recently worked on rehabbing a vintage LV of my friends and had so much fun I decided to get a fixer upper myself. Ordered this from Yoogi’s; a Houston Vernis in Mango.
> 
> There were quite a few spots and pretty bad black marking on it but managed to get it out and most spots out. Here are before photos of some of the spots and after photo.
> 
> View attachment 5106894
> View attachment 5106895
> View attachment 5106896
> 
> View attachment 5106897


Very unique and fit for summer!


----------



## rhm

Sharing my goods for June. I'll be retiring my well-used Prada cosmetic case for this toiletry 25 and I'm very excited to add the Nice jewelry case in my LV travel collection!

The sandals are very comfortable and cute but still kind of debating them as they were an impulse purchase.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ohfrankie said:


> Very unique and fit for summer!



Thank you! When it comes to LV bags I tend to like the ones you do not see much.


----------



## Mandamanda

I managed to get this off of the LV site. It said “out of stock” as I was checking out, but a few minutes later I was able to re-add it to my cart!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

The pool pillow slides!
They’re the comfiest uncomfortable shoe I’ve ever owned.


----------



## MissJess818

New to me vintage (1987) petite noe. Contemplated getting the current model but it’s just too much vachetta for me especially for along the bottom of a bag. Found this one in great condition especially given her age.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Travel companions!


----------



## de_priss

Finally !


----------



## Ava758

Finally got my Neo Noé❤️


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> Travel companions!
> 
> View attachment 5107152


Ooohhhh this is nice! What is the mono eclipse? Looks so tiny in comparison to the pochette nigo.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Bumbles said:


> Ooohhhh this is nice! What is the mono eclipse? Looks so tiny in comparison to the pochette nigo.


It is! The pochette is really large, almost the same size as a Macbook Pro 16


----------



## Km2181

I’m in love! My new summer bag ❤️


----------



## harrypaws

Picked up this beauty yesterday. Bought in store with a wonderful SA that totally made the experience amazing - my first brand new purchase.


----------



## lalaLita

It’s so cute!! Kirigami pouch charm bag .


----------



## carollinus

Just to share my new purchased yesterday. I bought the extra Bandouliere strap. I think it looks better.


----------



## Mapoon

My LV client services contact sourced this beautiful DE limited edition card holder for me as we only received the wallets & Felicie. It’s so gorgeous and I don’t know why they didn’t bring it into Australia. Glad to add a DE card holder to my collection and maybe the only one or only few here that owns it ✌


----------



## travelbliss

carollinus said:


> Just to share my new purchased yesterday. I bought the extra Bandouliere strap. I think it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107918
> View attachment 5107919
> View attachment 5107920
> View attachment 5107921


LVoe the bag's iconic monogram interior lining !!  You made this even more fabulous with the strap !!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> My LV client services contact sourced this beautiful DE limited edition card holder for me as we only received the wallets & Felicie. It’s so gorgeous and I don’t know why they didn’t bring it into Australia. Glad to add a DE card holder to my collection and maybe the only one or only few here that owns it ✌


Wow, it looks gorgeous mapoon!     So happy for you! It looks perfect!


----------



## GAN

Just brought this beauty home today (oops past midnight, should be yesterday 12 June). Only till now I have time to unbox it.

Many thanks to @adeline for sharing the details with me. My nice CA managed to find one last piece from boutique and reserved it for me to view. I think that I am indeed lucky. I fell in love with this piece and brought her home with me.  It is a sturdy piece, not very soft type yet structure. Size is similar to clutch box. Not too sure if this is one of rare few pieces available since replenishment might come in.


@23adeline , we are now bag twins   now I need to hide and away on ban island for a long time unless my nice CA can help me to get the teddy bear charm very soon. I spent too much since May and this month


----------



## despair

GAN said:


> Just brought this beauty home today (oops past midnight, should be yesterday 12 June). Only till now I have time to unbox it.
> 
> Many thanks to @adeline for sharing the details with me. My nice CA managed to find one last piece from boutique and reserved it for me to view. I think that I am indeed lucky. I fell in love with this piece and brought her home with me.  It is a sturdy piece, not very soft type yet structure. Size is similar to clutch box. Not too sure if this is one of rare few pieces available since replenishment might come in.
> 
> View attachment 5108393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108395
> View attachment 5108396
> 
> 
> @23adeline , we ate now bag twins   now I need to hide and away on ban island for a long time unless my nice CA can help me to get the teddy bear charm very soon. I spent too much since May and this month
> 
> View attachment 5108362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108384


Oh were you at MBS today at around 2+? I saw someone with the handle trunk and was spying from nearby to get a glimpse of it! Heh


----------



## GAN

despair said:


> Oh were you at MBS today at around 2+? I saw someone with the handle trunk and was spying from nearby to get a glimpse of it! Heh


Yes I was at MBS but I was there only around from 3:15pm onwards.
Haa you were there too? What are you spotting there? brought home any nice stuff.. when I left, was surprised to see a long line of people downstairs waiting to come up to the store.


----------



## Samatti

SpeedyJC said:


> I needed a summer bag and I recently worked on rehabbing a vintage LV of my friends and had so much fun I decided to get a fixer upper myself. Ordered this from Yoogi’s; a Houston Vernis in Mango.
> 
> There were quite a few spots and pretty bad black marking on it but managed to get it out and most spots out. Here are before photos of some of the spots and after photo.
> 
> View attachment 5106894
> View attachment 5106895
> View attachment 5106896
> 
> View attachment 5106897


How do you manage to remove them ?


----------



## despair

GAN said:


> Yes I was at MBS but I was there only around from 3:15pm onwards.
> Haa you were there too? What are you spotting there? brought home any nice stuff.. when I left, was surprised to see a long line of people downstairs waiting to come up to the store.


Yes then I think I saw the two of you haha! You were at the smaller men's counter yeah? 

Didn't get anything this trip as my SA wasn't around and the toiletry pouches weren't in stock!


----------



## GAN

despair said:


> Yes then I think I saw the two of you haha! You were at the smaller men's counter yeah?
> 
> Didn't get anything this trip as my SA wasn't around and the toiletry pouches weren't in stock!



 I think the one you saw might not be me. During the viewing, I was at the ladies section all the time near the epi papilon trunks was displayed.

I had the toiletry 26 and 19 which I managed to get it last month.  Managed to buy 2 pc for my mom to decide which size she prefers to use. She chose #19. Only till yesterday,  I realised that toiletry pouch will be discontinued. But I promised to offer the #26 pouch to my hubby's colleague way before I know the news.


----------



## despair

GAN said:


> I think the one you saw might not be me. During the viewing, I was at the ladies section all the time near the epi papilon trunks was displayed.
> 
> I had the toiletry 26 and 19 which I managed to get it last month.  Managed to buy 2 pc for my mom to decide which size she prefers to use. She chose #19. Only till yesterday,  I realised that toiletry pouch will be discontinued. But I promised to offer the #26 pouch to my hubby's colleague way before I know the news.


Ah ok! Then there was someone else that was eyeing the handle trunk! I like it too when I was spying (heh) but honestly I am already underusing the soft trunk wallet and this may end up being underused as well (and I've spent way more than I should in recent months!)


----------



## Kate1989

My Empreinte NF arrived Friday  This is my third Neverfull (others are a WT and the LE Escale) and the empreinte by far has the most lovely interior, so gorgeously soft! Before this came out I'd been wanting a plain leather tote for a while and had been considering ones like the saint laurent but I think this definitely trumps the other brands. This is also my first non-date-coded LV bag so I'm presuming it's chipped or something. I really hope they bring this out in more colours, I would absolutely love a soft pink colour in this too. 

Does anyone know if the empreinte NF is seasonal or forming part of the permanent collection?


----------



## cly_forever

GAN said:


> Just brought this beauty home today (oops past midnight, should be yesterday 12 June). Only till now I have time to unbox it.
> 
> Many thanks to @adeline for sharing the details with me. My nice CA managed to find one last piece from boutique and reserved it for me to view. I think that I am indeed lucky. I fell in love with this piece and brought her home with me.  It is a sturdy piece, not very soft type yet structure. Size is similar to clutch box. Not too sure if this is one of rare few pieces available since replenishment might come in.
> 
> 
> @23adeline , we are now bag twins   now I need to hide and away on ban island for a long time unless my nice CA can help me to get the teddy bear charm very soon. I spent too much since May and this month
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108384


I am so tempted with this one! 
The only thing that I am concerned about is the amount of things I could put in.... 
Would you be able to share what fits, please?


----------



## GAN

cly_forever said:


> I am so tempted with this one!
> The only thing that I am concerned about is the amount of things I could put in....
> Would you be able to share what fits, please?



Yup, you can refer to @23adeline 's last post (pg 12) as she shared with us how much she can fit in her stuff into this bag.  




__





						Joyful June 2021 purchases
					

My first June unboxing : LVxNBA Handle Trunk :loveeyes::loveeyes: I normally don’t buy monogram but when I saw this on LV website on May 28th, I immediately informed my superhero CS that I want it. My CS said it would not be easy to get,  as stock is limited and I was not the first client who...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I think this complements the papillon trunk I already had, though both in mono but the shape is different. I believed that this definitely holds much more than the papillon trunk. During my visit at store, I can easily transfer my stuff from papillon trunk over to this . There was still room for many stuff as this not that super stiff and structure type of bag.  It definitely can hold more than utility crossbody bag too. Outside there is a flat pocket, I can store my phone there for easy access.


----------



## cly_forever

GAN said:


> Yup, you can refer to @23adeline 's last post (pg 12) as she shared with us how much she can fit in her stuff into this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful June 2021 purchases
> 
> 
> My first June unboxing : LVxNBA Handle Trunk :loveeyes::loveeyes: I normally don’t buy monogram but when I saw this on LV website on May 28th, I immediately informed my superhero CS that I want it. My CS said it would not be easy to get,  as stock is limited and I was not the first client who...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this complements the papillon trunk I already had, though both in mono but the shape is different. I believed that this definitely holds much more than the papillon trunk. During my visit at store, I can easily transfer my stuff from papillon trunk over to this . There was still room for many stuff as this not that super stiff and structure type of bag.  It definitely can hold more than utility crossbody bag too. Outside there is a flat pocket, I can store my phone there for easy access.


Thank you so much; that definitely helps! 
I will check out her post as well; appreciate it.  
Enjoy the cool bag to the fullest ^_^


----------



## Mandamanda

My new-to-me Neverfull from Fashionphile. I love that this collection was based off of historic ads from the brand’s past.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Samatti said:


> How do you manage to remove them ?



I used 70 percent alcohol pads.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Early birthday present from my fiancé  I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while and they happened to have one in the store today!! My first bag that has no date code. I think I’m gonna miss that.
And we need to stop going into LV after drinking lol


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Just brought this beauty home today (oops past midnight, should be yesterday 12 June). Only till now I have time to unbox it.
> 
> Many thanks to @adeline for sharing the details with me. My nice CA managed to find one last piece from boutique and reserved it for me to view. I think that I am indeed lucky. I fell in love with this piece and brought her home with me.  It is a sturdy piece, not very soft type yet structure. Size is similar to clutch box. Not too sure if this is one of rare few pieces available since replenishment might come in.
> 
> 
> @23adeline , we are now bag twins   now I need to hide and away on ban island for a long time unless my nice CA can help me to get the teddy bear charm very soon. I spent too much since May and this month
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108384


Congrats and you’re welcome my dear bag twins 
This bag looks perfect on you !


----------



## EveyB

KoalaXJ said:


> Early birthday present from my fiancé  I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while and they happened to have one in the store today!! My first bag that has no date code. I think I’m gonna miss that.
> And we need to stop going into LV after drinking lol
> View attachment 5109299
> View attachment 5109298


Gorgeous classic! Happy Birthday!
Love how your cat inspects the orange box from a safe distance


----------



## Mapoon

I made my first LV purchase from 24s which was the LV Monaco square scarf…price and packaging was great…I fell in love with the colour and how low key it was to go with casual clothes…the details of the stitching is just so pretty as well  I am just wondering why there was a mark which was kind of drawn over the Louis word not the tag? I have sent them an email to enquire about it but I know with use it will fall off anyway. I can’t wait to use it…


----------



## pomfever

brought her home last week!love the barbie pink color. i can dress down easily with this piece the whole summer 

View attachment 5109486


----------



## de_priss

Kate1989 said:


> My Empreinte NF arrived Friday  This is my third Neverfull (others are a WT and the LE Escale) and the empreinte by far has the most lovely interior, so gorgeously soft! Before this came out I'd been wanting a plain leather tote for a while and had been considering ones like the saint laurent but I think this definitely trumps the other brands. This is also my first non-date-coded LV bag so I'm presuming it's chipped or something. I really hope they bring this out in more colours, I would absolutely love a soft pink colour in this too.
> 
> Does anyone know if the empreinte NF is seasonal or forming part of the permanent collection?


 Gorgeous purchase!! That is next on my list! I think it is in the permanent collection. Please keep us posted about future wear and tear!

Congrats!


----------



## pinklambies

My June goodies!
A bit late to the game, but finally received my BTP Woody case! Looking forward to using it for the summer  
I went to the boutique to see a few different handbags (4 different ones!) I was considering for a new summer bag, and ended up bringing home this LockMe Tender that I had never even considered! A good reminder that sometimes all that thinking/planning doesn’t matter when the right thing comes along  I guess my CA knows me well too, because she’s the one who put aside this bag for me! I was adamant about getting a black bag but the griege one in this style suits me better!
Just waiting for ☀️☀️☀️ days so I can use my new LVoes! (It’s been raining here for the last few days )


----------



## Audrey*

pinklambies said:


> My June goodies!
> A bit late to the game, but finally received my BTP Woody case! Looking forward to using it for the summer
> I went to the boutique to see a few different handbags (4 different ones!) I was considering for a new summer bag, and ended up bringing home this LockMe Tender that I had never even considered! A good reminder that sometimes all that thinking/planning doesn’t matter when the right thing comes along  I guess my CA knows me well too, because she’s the one who put aside this bag for me! I was adamant about getting a black bag but the griege one in this style suits me better!
> Just waiting for ☀☀☀ days so I can use my new LVoes! (It’s been raining here for the last few days )


This is a beautiful bag! I really like the strap on this one too. The colour is so versatile-I’ve got the MyLockme Chain bag in greige and I use it day and night.


----------



## fyn72

pinklambies said:


> My June goodies!
> A bit late to the game, but finally received my BTP Woody case! Looking forward to using it for the summer
> I went to the boutique to see a few different handbags (4 different ones!) I was considering for a new summer bag, and ended up bringing home this LockMe Tender that I had never even considered! A good reminder that sometimes all that thinking/planning doesn’t matter when the right thing comes along  I guess my CA knows me well too, because she’s the one who put aside this bag for me! I was adamant about getting a black bag but the griege one in this style suits me better!
> Just waiting for ☀☀☀ days so I can use my new LVoes! (It’s been raining here for the last few days )


Congrats! This is a new release, only just came up around a week or 2 ago in Australia on our website as a pre launch. Very cute! Can you please post a mod shot? Would love to see how it looks on with the wide strap.


----------



## Audrey*

My June purchase for the winter months is the Denim Monogram shawl in beige rose.


----------



## ilec

KoalaXJ said:


> Early birthday present from my fiancé  I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while and they happened to have one in the store today!! My first bag that has no date code. I think I’m gonna miss that.
> And we need to stop going into LV after drinking lol
> View attachment 5109299
> View attachment 5109298


What do you mean no date code? Don't all bags have a date code?


----------



## KoalaXJ

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous classic! Happy Birthday!
> Love how your cat inspects the orange box from a safe distance


Lol!! Thank you! It is such a classic bag. I’m now finally at LV peace hahaha.


----------



## KoalaXJ

ilec said:


> What do you mean no date code? Don't all bags have a date code?


The newer bags don’t have the date code tabs inside anymore. Instead it’s a microchip hidden in the bag.


----------



## CAcker01

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> The pool pillow slides!
> They’re the comfiest uncomfortable shoe I’ve ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107037



so they are uncomfortable?? they are sooooo cute and i bet look so good with red toenails!



Ava758 said:


> Finally got my Neo Noé❤



congratulations! i love this bag so much!



Km2181 said:


> I’m in love! My new summer bag ❤



so cute and perfect for summer!!!


lalaLita said:


> It’s so cute!! Kirigami pouch charm bag .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107685



this is so adorable!!!



KoalaXJ said:


> Early birthday present from my fiancé  I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while and they happened to have one in the store today!! My first bag that has no date code. I think I’m gonna miss that.
> And we need to stop going into LV after drinking lol
> View attachment 5109299
> View attachment 5109298



happy birthday!! i love your bag and your cat is hilarious judging/inspecting behind the shopping bag!!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Ordered in May but it took 3 weeks to come. It’s been on my wish list since it came out, so glad to have this in my collection, my first Damier Azur bag


----------



## pinklambies

fyn72 said:


> Congrats! This is a new release, only just came up around a week or 2 ago in Australia on our website as a pre launch. Very cute! Can you please post a mod shot? Would love to see how it looks on with the wide strap.


Hi @fyn72 - that’s good to know! I think I scrolled past this bag on the website but I never gave it a second look - glad I got to see it irl! I will do some mod shots for you later today or tmr


----------



## eahn89

This lil cutie arrived this morning!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

CAcker01 said:


> so they are uncomfortable?? they are sooooo cute and i bet look so good with red toenails!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations! i love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute and perfect for summer!!!
> 
> 
> this is so adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday!! i love your bag and your cat is hilarious judging/inspecting behind the shopping bag!!


They’re comfortable but they’re really heavy so walking in them is awkward!


----------



## pixiestyx00

So I’m a bit embarrassed after my purchases last month but clearly I have a problem and am trying to rid the swamps one alligator at a time   The pictures really don’t do this piece justice (I’m not even sure what the style is called, it’s a LV WoC style) as the gold shimmer is so fine and really shimmers in the light.

with And without flash to try to capture the amazing paint and dye artistry on this bag!


----------



## topglamchic

pixiestyx00 said:


> So I’m a bit embarrassed after my purchases last month but clearly I have a problem and am trying to rid the swamps one alligator at a time   The pictures really don’t do this piece justice (I’m not even sure what the style is called, it’s a LV WoC style) as the gold shimmer is so fine and really shimmers in the light.
> 
> with And without flash to try to capture the amazing paint and dye artistry on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5110312
> 
> View attachment 5110313


Absolutely stunning. This is a beautiful alligator to have!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

pixiestyx00 said:


> So I’m a bit embarrassed after my purchases last month but clearly I have a problem and am trying to rid the swamps one alligator at a time   The pictures really don’t do this piece justice (I’m not even sure what the style is called, it’s a LV WoC style) as the gold shimmer is so fine and really shimmers in the light.
> 
> with And without flash to try to capture the amazing paint and dye artistry on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5110312
> 
> View attachment 5110313



this is absolutely breathtaking!!!!! I love love love it!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> So I’m a bit embarrassed after my purchases last month but clearly I have a problem and am trying to rid the swamps one alligator at a time   The pictures really don’t do this piece justice (I’m not even sure what the style is called, it’s a LV WoC style) as the gold shimmer is so fine and really shimmers in the light.
> 
> with And without flash to try to capture the amazing paint and dye artistry on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5110312
> 
> View attachment 5110313


Oh my heart! I think we need a family photo !


----------



## pinklambies

fyn72 said:


> Congrats! This is a new release, only just came up around a week or 2 ago in Australia on our website as a pre launch. Very cute! Can you please post a mod shot? Would love to see how it looks on with the wide strap.



I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.


----------



## EveyB

@pinklambies Many congrats, this is such a beautiful bag! Love the wide strap with the two colours and the soft round shape of the bag. I also think greige is a stunning colour and so versatile. Enjoy 
And thank you for sharing all these pics, looks so good on you    I agree the longest setting is too long,but the medium looks perfect.


----------



## Iamminda

Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.


----------



## fyn72

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.
> 
> View attachment 5110615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110625


Thank you so much for taking the time to share mod shots! Looks great on you! I thought it may be tiny but it looks like a nice size


----------



## Bumbles

eahn89 said:


> This lil cutie arrived this morning!
> 
> View attachment 5110134


What a cutie pie!


----------



## Mandamanda

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.
> 
> View attachment 5110615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110625


What a gorgeous bag! It looks so good on you!


----------



## Louisianna

TheGoofyCat said:


> Ordered in May but it took 3 weeks to come. It’s been on my wish list since it came out, so glad to have this in my collection, my first Damier Azur bag
> View attachment 5110001


Congrats, love this bag, especially in DA


----------



## Kmazz39

The new, smaller Louise Hoop Earrings ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.
> 
> View attachment 5110615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110625


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## DAMER

Little beauties I picked up earlier today from the boutique  
Noir let’s go BB bandeau goes so nicely with my Noir Empreinte NeoNoe and I just love a very laid-back vibe of this Denim colour on a coin card holder 
Something to brighten my day


----------



## Love_N_Lune

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.



Love the bag and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Iamminda said:


> Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110646



Generally, I’m not a fan of this alma style but it looks beautiful in black with the bandeau bb.


----------



## Iamminda

Love_N_Lune said:


> Generally, I’m not a fan of this alma style but it looks beautiful in black with the bandeau bb.



Thanks .  I know this is a controversial style  — that’s why I didn’t buy it when it first came out but I couldn’t stop thinking about it so guess it was meant to be .


----------



## bbcerisette66

DAMER said:


> Little beauties I picked up earlier today from the boutique
> Noir let’s go BB bandeau goes so nicely with my Noir Empreinte NeoNoe and I just love a very laid-back vibe of this Denim colour on a coin card holder
> Something to brighten my day
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111113


Empreinte leather & Néo Noé = a gorgeous bag ! Enjoy


----------



## DAMER

bbcerisette66 said:


> Empreinte leather & Néo Noé = a gorgeous bag ! Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## Mandamanda

Okay, I need to stop after this. I saw this shawl online and was obsessed, and then while I was in the store I decided to also get this slim purse. I had been thinking about getting a flat cardholder but like that this can replace a full wallet in a small bag.


----------



## Loriad

Mandamanda said:


> Okay, I need to stop after this. I saw this shawl online and was obsessed, and then while I was in the store I decided to also get this slim purse. I had been thinking about getting a flat cardholder but like that this can replace a full wallet in a small bag.


I really want the slim purse!!!


----------



## bbkctpf

Mandamanda said:


> Okay, I need to stop after this. I saw this shawl online and was obsessed, and then while I was in the store I decided to also get this slim purse. I had been thinking about getting a flat cardholder but like that this can replace a full wallet in a small bag.


Wow that scarf is a beauty! I’m looking for it online now haha. And it’s in stock!  I can’t wait to try it on  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mapoon

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.
> 
> View attachment 5110615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110625


Wow it looks sooo good on you and fits you like a t...congrats!! Like how it can be dressed up and down too....


----------



## Calamity

First LV purchase and first purchase from a luxury brand. Ordered the delightful DE studs card holder to keep me motivated at a new job, and it arrived today after a grueling first day at work.


----------



## Mandamanda

bbkctpf said:


> Wow that scarf is a beauty! I’m looking for it online now haha. And it’s in stock!  I can’t wait to try it on  thanks for sharing!


It’s so gorgeous! I saw it online and when it was in stock at my local store I decided to go see it in person. It’s really light so I feel like it will be good for cooler summer nights.


----------



## JetGirl216

June treats  By the Pool kirigami pochette set and pink bandeau. Even more beautiful in person!


----------



## Jumper

Last weekend I got myself this beauty.





Juliette wallet to go with my Speedy B in DE and key pouch.


I love that they are in a set like a family!


----------



## MCBadian07

Was happy this popped up online Saturday morning  I miss going to the shops but since I've been WFH there's no opportunity right now.
Now to figure out if I want the Alma BB or Neonoe BB in Quartz for my bandeau


----------



## LVtingting

Summer is here! Needed not one but two sunglasses to block the blazing sun  lol


----------



## eponine26

Hi, everyone! I’m brand-new here after lurking for the past few months. I just got my first-ever Louis Vuitton bag today — the Neverfull MM in Epi, color Galet! I’ve had my eye on it for a while but it only recently came back into stock, so I snatched it up.


----------



## pmburk

Picked up my Neverfull MM in mono (I already have this bag in Damier Ebene & Damier Azur) last Friday. In love!


----------



## kadya

Asked my SA for one the other day and crossed my fingers to get one in a shipment before they all ran out. 
(The FOMO is REAL Y’ALL)
I got a text today and


----------



## amandacasey

Received the small ring agenda today after placing a phone order to have local boutique call and ship!! Made in France


----------



## MCBadian07

amandacasey said:


> Received the small ring agenda today after placing a phone order to have local boutique call and ship!! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5112295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112296


So cute!! Does the ring agenda come with the insert or you have to purchase separately? I know the refills for the next year you have to purchase. TIA!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)


----------



## MCBadian07

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


I like it! It's a great summer bag. Only return if you have something similar as a tote or weekender (keepall?)


----------



## LVFloridagirl

MCBadian07 said:


> I like it! It's a great summer bag. Only return if you have something similar as a tote or weekender (keepall?)


I have Neverfull mm in DE as a perfect everyday work bag, and my latest love is keepall xs in ink. (I adore that bag!) No larger totes though. Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## amandacasey

MCBadian07 said:


> So cute!! Does the ring agenda come with the insert or you have to purchase separately? I know the refills for the next year you have to purchase. TIA!


Separate item


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> Was happy this popped up online Saturday morning  I miss going to the shops but since I've been WFH there's no opportunity right now.
> Now to figure out if I want the Alma BB or Neonoe BB in Quartz for my bandeau
> View attachment 5111893
> View attachment 5111894
> View attachment 5111895
> View attachment 5111896
> View attachment 5111897


This is so beautiful


----------



## Cicci783

My new OnTheGo PM! She’s beautiful!


----------



## Char6

My new TP19. It was on my list but I had to rush to grab it before it was sold out.
So pleased with it, it’s the perfect size for me and my lifestyle.


----------



## multicolordreams

The FOMO is real


----------



## mariliz11

A new addition and a repair! I had the vachetta handle of my Métis repaired and got this cute Emilie wallet in rose ballerine with it! 




I’m ok with the handle repair - although I did find some excess glue around the glazing which I can carefully clean but I also think they changed my dustbag for a larger one. I don’t know if I should bother asking for a replacement


----------



## M_Butterfly

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


what about the MM?  to be honest it looks good on you.


----------



## MCBadian07

EveyB said:


> This is so beautiful


Thank you


----------



## melovepurse

Speedy 22 - such a cute bag! Finally I can use my chain charms again. Also a side x side with Speedy 20 empreinte for reference!


----------



## DAMER

MCBadian07 said:


> Was happy this popped up online Saturday morning  I miss going to the shops but since I've been WFH there's no opportunity right now.
> Now to figure out if I want the Alma BB or Neonoe BB in Quartz for my bandeau
> View attachment 5111893
> View attachment 5111894
> View attachment 5111895
> View attachment 5111896
> View attachment 5111897


Yey! Bandeau twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110646


Haha thank you IM for giving me credit!!!
Love everything you have here! 
I just got a bag,(to be revealed later when I can take pics) but now I'm thinking maybe I should have gotten this Alma BB instead.  They had it at the store.  I was actually thinking about you when I saw it at the store,  and it crossed by mind that maybe I should look at it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> Just brought this beauty home today (oops past midnight, should be yesterday 12 June). Only till now I have time to unbox it.
> 
> Many thanks to @adeline for sharing the details with me. My nice CA managed to find one last piece from boutique and reserved it for me to view. I think that I am indeed lucky. I fell in love with this piece and brought her home with me.  It is a sturdy piece, not very soft type yet structure. Size is similar to clutch box. Not too sure if this is one of rare few pieces available since replenishment might come in.
> 
> 
> @23adeline , we are now bag twins   now I need to hide and away on ban island for a long time unless my nice CA can help me to get the teddy bear charm very soon. I spent too much since May and this month
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108384


Did you get this in the US?
It's gorgeous!!


----------



## bigverne28

My lovely CS agent reserved a TP26 on my behalf as she couldn’t get hold of me by phone, which was very sweet of her. I was also able to order the 15 and 19 through CS in the UK on Saturday and all arrived yesterday. FOMO is real. Lol! I have the Escale CP and TP26, but couldn’t miss the opportunity to grab these whilst still available.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


> My lovely CS agent reserved a TP26 on my behalf as she couldn’t get hold of me by phone, which was very sweet of her. I was also able to order the 15 and 19 through CS in the UK on Saturday and all arrived yesterday. FOMO is real. Lol! I have the Escale CP and TP26, but couldn’t miss the opportunity to grab these whilst still available.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112985
> View attachment 5112986
> View attachment 5112987


Incredible! Congrats on being able to find all 3, BV


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Incredible! Congrats on being able to find all 3, BV


Thanks hun. Had to leave ban island for these but I'm safely back!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Haha thank you IM for giving me credit!!!
> Love everything you have here!
> I just got a bag,(to be revealed later when I can take pics) but now I'm thinking maybe I should have gotten this Alma BB instead.  They had it at the store.  I was actually thinking about you when I saw it at the store,  and it crossed by mind that maybe I should look at it.



Thanks SSSM for letting me copy you (I just had to after drooling over all your BTP pics).  I can’t wait to see what you got (I have 1 guess in mind ).  I know at one point you were kinda interested in the N Alma BB but I know you have a few Alma BBs already.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM for letting me copy you (I just had to after drooling over all your BTP pics).  I can’t wait to see what you got (I have 1 guess in mind ).  I know at one point you were kinda interested in the N Alma BB but I know you have a few Alma BBs already.


So what were you thinking???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029



Oh wow, so pretty — both of them.  This is a beautiful addition to your collection.   Enjoy


----------



## scorpio69

Hubby got a unexpected bonus and I got this beauty


----------



## SadiePearl1980

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Beautiful! Congrats on scoring these babies! Everything is so hard to find right now! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, so pretty — both of them.  This is a beautiful addition to your collection.   Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Got my birthday presents from hubby and family - now I’m completely ready for the summer!
> View attachment 5103569
> 
> View attachment 5103570
> 
> View attachment 5103571
> 
> View attachment 5103573


Congrats and happy birthday lovely sweet lady!!


----------



## Bumbles

melovepurse said:


> Speedy 22 - such a cute bag! Finally I can use my chain charms again. Also a side x side with Speedy 20 empreinte for reference!
> View attachment 5112660
> View attachment 5112661
> View attachment 5112662
> View attachment 5112658


Your charm collection is amazing and the speedy 20 is to die for. It’s so cute and the perfect size. I wonder why they discontinued it. The speedy 22 is adorable next too it too! What a gorgeous pair of speedys you have!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


It’s gorgeous! Congrats SM!   What made you come back to get the keepall xs? Also between the keepall xs and the psp if you could choose one, which one would you pick?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110646


She’s beautiful, IM! Congrats on your first Alma, Kirigami and new bandeau    That black empreinte looks scrumptious!! I hope you enjoy them in the best health this summer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


Yay! I love this Speedy model and I’m so happy you added it to your collection, SM  Can’t wait to see all the gorgeous action pics, especially with your flair for accessorizing bags. Congrats on your beautiful pink and navy duo


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! I love this Speedy model and I’m so happy you added it to your collection, SM  Can’t wait to see all the gorgeous action pics, especially with your flair for accessorizing bags. Congrats on your beautiful pink and navy duo


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> It’s gorgeous! Congrats SM!   What made you come back to get the keepall xs? Also between the keepall xs and the psp if you could choose one, which one would you pick?


Thank you so much! 
It really is hard to choose though.
It's like choosing apples to oranges. I love them both.
The Keepall XS fits more than the PSP, and the PSP has a slimmer profile.
My favorite LV bag silhouettes are the alma, speedy, and sac plat.
Since the Keepall XS and PSP are both miniature versions of the speedy and the regular sac plat, respectively,  I dearly love them both.
I finally got the Keepall xs cuz my local LV store had it, and in person it was really gorgeous, and I've always wanted a smaller speedy looking bag. If I didn't see it in person,  I wouldn't have gotten it because blue is not my favorite color.  But I do love watercolor art in general.
So to sum it up,  I don't know what I would do!
Due to what I already own, I was able to decide on getting the K XS. But if I didn't own any PSPs and had to choose between the K XS and PSP, it would be really hard!
What would you choose?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> She’s beautiful, IM! Congrats on your first Alma, Kirigami and new bandeau    That black empreinte looks scrumptious!! I hope you enjoy them in the best health this summer!



Thanks so much V .  I am glad to be Kirigami twin with you


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> It really is hard to choose though.
> It's like choosing apples to oranges. I love them both.
> The Keepall XS fits more than the PSP, and the PSP has a slimmer profile.
> My favorite LV bag silhouettes are the alma, speedy, and sac plat.
> Since the Keepall XS and PSP are both miniature versions of the speedy and the regular sac plat, respectively,  I dearly love them both.
> I finally got the Keepall xs cuz my local LV store had it, and in person it was really gorgeous, and I've always wanted a smaller speedy looking bag. If I didn't see it in person,  I wouldn't have gotten it because blue is not my favorite color.  But I do love watercolor art in general.
> So to sum it up,  I don't know what I would do!
> Due to what I already own, I was able to decide on getting the K XS. But if I didn't own any PSPs and had to choose between the K XS and PSP, it would be really hard!
> What would you choose?


Yes it is a hard decision, and I couldn’t decide so thought I would ask you as you have both. They are both gorgeous versions of the original bag and in theory like you say, you could have both in the collection. Which makes my decision tougher. You know I’ve been going back and forth with the psp epi and also since there aren’t many people with the epi it’s hard to get some opinions and ideas. I do notice the skittles psp aren’t that popular.

I totally agree with the watercolour. I absolutely love it   And so happy I was able to get two pieces from that collection. I’m still trying to fill a void in my collection of a errand type bag, grab and go. I know the psp fits the essentials but there is a part of me that wants a bit more room in the bag like the keepall xs size so it can be more functional, if you know what I mean. But thenI love the pop of colour of the psp and also that it’s in epi. At the moment I’m tossing up between these bags, but seeing your keepall xs and others has made the decision a whole lot harder for me lol These are the bags
- psp epi either pink or yellow (love the pop of colour)
- keepall xs watercolour or the seal black or khaki
- multi pochette rose clair
- mini deauville
- utility phone sleeve 
- Alma bb too
Now you can see my dilemma lol 
All such beautiful bags. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!!! Always great to get another insight.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Yes it is a hard decision, and I couldn’t decide so thought I would ask you as you have both. They are both gorgeous versions of the original bag and in theory like you say, you could have both in the collection. Which makes my decision tougher. You know I’ve been going back and forth with the psp epi and also since there aren’t many people with the epi it’s hard to get some opinions and ideas. I do notice the skittles psp aren’t that popular.
> 
> I totally agree with the watercolour. I absolutely love it   And so happy I was able to get two pieces from that collection. I’m still trying to fill a void in my collection of a errand type bag, grab and go. I know the psp fits the essentials but there is a part of me that wants a bit more room in the bag like the keepall xs size so it can be more functional, if you know what I mean. But thenI love the pop of colour of the psp and also that it’s in epi. At the moment I’m tossing up between these bags, but seeing your keepall xs and others has made the decision a whole lot harder for me lol These are the bags
> - psp epi either pink or yellow (love the pop of colour)
> - keepall xs watercolour or the seal black or khaki
> - multi pochette rose clair
> - mini deauville
> - utility phone sleeve
> - Alma bb too
> Now you can see my dilemma lol
> All such beautiful bags. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!!! Always great to get another insight.


Those are all beautiful bags!
I think you will definitely know though when the perfect bag comes along(it may not be perfect function wise,  but it will make your heart sing!)
Oh what happy decisions you need to make!


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


They’re both so pretty!   
The navy blue watercolour is a perfect addition, can‘t wait to see „action“ pics


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110646


Many congrats IM! All are so beautiful   
And your new Alma is stunning!
I will join you on ban island soon, after getting my black MPA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @EveyB !    
And can't wait to see your MPA!


----------



## multicolordreams

My empreinte NeoNoe MM finally came yesterday. I’ve been waiting for a while. I’m not 100% in love which is a bit shocking to me because I love my canvas NeoNoe MM. Going to give it a couple days to see if I’m going to keep her.


----------



## MissJess818

multicolordreams said:


> My empreinte NeoNoe MM finally came yesterday. I’ve been waiting for a while. I’m not 100% in love which is a bit shocking to me because I love my canvas NeoNoe MM. Going to give it a couple days to see if I’m going to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113685


I had purchased this version also expecting to be completely in love with it but for some reason just didn’t fall in love with it instead I felt disappointed? I ended up exchanging it for the canvas/rose ballerine and love it!


----------



## multicolordreams

MissJess818 said:


> I had purchased this version also expecting to be completely in love with it but for some reason just didn’t fall in love with it instead I felt disappointed? I ended up exchanging it for the canvas/rose ballerine and love it!



I’m glad I’m not the only one. I loved this piece in photos on Instagram and here but in person I’m a bit underwhelmed. I surprisingly love my empreinte Neverfull (I’m usually not a Neverfull person). Maybe I got these two close together to really appreciate the NeoNoe.


----------



## bigverne28

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


Congrats SM! Twinning on the XS . I couldn’t choose between the blue and the ink, so I bought both .


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> Congrats SM! Twinning on the XS . I couldn’t choose between the blue and the ink, so I bought both .


Congrats!!! And thank you. 
Both are very cute.  The navy blue leather bag at the store was crooked, so fortunately for my wallet, I only walked out with one bag!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


I think it looks good on you. It helps that it’s in Azur print instead of a darker color which might look too “heavy” on a small body frame. I’m short and I tired on a mono GM in the store, it basically swallowed me lol.


----------



## DAMER

multicolordreams said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one. I loved this piece in photos on Instagram and here but in person I’m a bit underwhelmed. I surprisingly love my empreinte Neverfull (I’m usually not a Neverfull person). Maybe I got these two close together to really appreciate the NeoNoe.


I had the same feeling when I initially got my Empreinte Noir NeoNoe. It was lovely ,but also “meh“. I expected  a more of a “wow“ effect. I let it sit for a bit and the more I looked at it the more I liked it. For me it’s more toned down then monogram but still has elements of monogram and, therefore, a bit more out there than Epi. Though I am not a bandeau person, on Tue. I added a bandeau for those days when a bit more pizzazz is needed (it was revealed a few pages back on this thread).
Having said that, it was not my first attempt at adding this bag to my collection so I would absolutely agree with you that timing is important (especially if you just recently added another Empreinte piece). I am thrilled I didn’t return the bag and gave myself some time to “sleep on it“ as it turned out to be a great addition to my collection. I guess sometimes love doesn’t necessarily happen at first sight.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just thought I'd share:  while I was getting the Keepall XS from the store,  I asked the SA about TP26, and she brought it out AND was MiF!!
Like others have said, FOMO made me ask the SA. I was actually waiting for a MIF TP26 for years, and I can't believe I got one.


----------



## DesertDogs

Perusing the LV website and saw this was in stock so grabbed it. I love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Just thought I'd share:  while I was getting the Keepall XS from the store,  I asked the SA about TP26, and she brought it out AND was MiF!!
> Like others have said, FOMO made me ask the SA. I was actually waiting for a MIF TP26 for years, and I can't believe I got one.


Wow double congrats SM! Such a lucky find


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow double congrats SM! Such a lucky find


Thank you! I know it's a small piece,  but I was over the moon!!!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Many congrats IM! All are so beautiful
> And your new Alma is stunning!
> I will join you on ban island soon, after getting my black MPA



Thanks so much EveyB .  Looking forward to seeing your black MPA (such a pretty piece — that was one of the black bags I was tempted by).  Next stop is definitely ban island .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

SadiePearl1980 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on scoring these babies! Everything is so hard to find right now! Happy Birthday!





Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats and happy birthday lovely sweet lady!!


Thank you so much my dear girls!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Picked up this vintage beauty. Purchased this bag from a dear friend and life long collector. This was purchased in France back in the early 80’s. Yes it’s that old! It has been sitting in her closet all these years pretty much unused.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


Gorgeous cuties


----------



## bbcerisette66

multicolordreams said:


> My empreinte NeoNoe MM finally came yesterday. I’ve been waiting for a while. I’m not 100% in love which is a bit shocking to me because I love my canvas NeoNoe MM. Going to give it a couple days to see if I’m going to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113685


It is gorgeous. I have the same in monogram canvas and pink trim but empreinte leather is more precious and classy. If I didn’t have already a black leather bag LV I would buy it immediately !!!!


----------



## Miss Bel Air




----------



## ohfrankie

carollinus said:


> Just to share my new purchased yesterday. I bought the extra Bandouliere strap. I think it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107918
> View attachment 5107919
> View attachment 5107920
> View attachment 5107921


Wait--is the inside lining of the bag monogram canvas/print?! Or is that a different piece inside the bag?


----------



## ohfrankie

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


I think with that size, it would be good to use as a traveling tote/carry on at the airport/sleepovers, etc. But if you wanted a casual tote for more everyday things, maybe it's a bit too big. If you're already unhappy with the size and concerned with the maintenance, I say return it and get a smaller one. Your purchases should spark joy!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

SpeedyJC said:


> Picked up this vintage beauty. Purchased this bag from a dear friend and life long collector. This was purchased in France back in the early 80’s. Yes it’s that old! It has been sitting in her closet all these years pretty much unused.



It looks incredible for being almost 40 years old!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## berrystronk

My June purchases


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Please meet my first Alma, first Kirigami and my new bandeau . I can’t believe I found this bag after looking for about 6 months (stalking the EU site the last couple of weeks for US availability).  Apparently they still make this bag (with the new microchip date code!).  I credit/blame Sweet SunshineMama for my Kirigami purchase.  Off to ban island now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110646


Wowza!  Gorgeous haul M! I wondered when you picked up that Kirigami set.  Beautiful beautiful Alma and that bandeau is perfect with it!  Looking forward to seeing more shots of these beauties.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> Was happy this popped up online Saturday morning  I miss going to the shops but since I've been WFH there's no opportunity right now.
> Now to figure out if I want the Alma BB or Neonoe BB in Quartz for my bandeau
> View attachment 5111893
> View attachment 5111894
> View attachment 5111895
> View attachment 5111896
> View attachment 5111897


Wow that's gorgeous!  Stunning with your PM!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


Love and they look adorable together!    This XS keepall watercolor is so cool.


----------



## eena1230

pinklambies said:


> I still need to Apple Garde her before I bring her out, but here are some at-home mod shots for you (and anyone else that is interested)! I took lots of photos and wore two outfits so you could see the difference . I am using the longest and the medium lengths of the wide strap. I find the longest setting muchhhhh too long for me. FYI I am 5'6''.
> 
> View attachment 5110615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110625


Such beautiful bag! Congrats!
But I completely adore your My Melody socks


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wowza!  Gorgeous haul M! I wondered when you picked up that Kirigami set.  Beautiful beautiful Alma and that bandeau is perfect with it!  Looking forward to seeing more shots of these beauties.



Big thanks A .  I am pretty excited about my purchases and look forward to using them a lot.


----------



## LVtingting

melovepurse said:


> Speedy 22 - such a cute bag! Finally I can use my chain charms again. Also a side x side with Speedy 20 empreinte for reference!
> View attachment 5112660
> View attachment 5112661
> View attachment 5112662
> View attachment 5112658


Thank you for showing us this side by side picture. Oh how I wish I have that speedy 20!! Zipper goes way down on both side, outside pocket, and embossing all the way to the edge, perfect size IMO. What a unicorn… 
Since I couldn’t find a speedy 20, so I purchased a speedy 22. The closest thing I have is a speedy 25. Here’s to Our love for speedy 22!!!!!!


----------



## EveyB

LVtingting said:


> Thank you for showing us this side by side picture. Oh how I wish I have that speedy 20!! Zipper goes way down on both side, outside pocket, and embossing all the way to the edge, perfect size IMO. What a unicorn…
> Since I couldn’t find a speedy 20, so I purchased a speedy 22. The closest thing I have is a speedy 25. Here’s to Our love for speedy 22!!!!!!
> View attachment 5114714


Absolutely stunning! And I love your bag charm


----------



## JetGirl216

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


I personally prefer the PM and MM Neverfull sizes. Never owned a GM. I do have an MM in DA and love it for work in the spring/summer. A little bit high maintenance, but you can always treat w/apple garde to protect the vachetta leather.  My vote is to return it for the MM size, unless you feel like the GM will hold all your essentials or will be used as a travel bag.


----------



## Annabella4

I added this summery Neonoe MM to my collection this month! Did not expect to keep it, since it’s is not leather and quite pricey for fabric, but it is STUNNING and feels like great quality. It’s quite a unique bag and great for the sunny season. The two straps are super practical. Its not actual raffia material, so not prone to water damage, fungus etc. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much EveyB .  Looking forward to seeing your black MPA (such a pretty piece — that was one of the black bags I was tempted by).  Next stop is definitely ban island .


I need to go with you to that ban island until all the BTP and watercolor collections sell out!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Annabella4 said:


> I added this summery Neonoe MM to my collection this month! Did not expect to keep it, since it’s is not leather and quite pricey for fabric, but it is STUNNING and feels like great quality. It’s quite a unique bag and great for the sunny season. The two straps are super practical. Its not actual raffia material, so not prone to water damage, fungus etc. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5114805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114807


This is a gorgeous bag especially for summer! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to go with you to that ban island until all the BTP and watercolor collections sell out!!!


Lol tell me abt it. All so tempting. Especially the keepall xs! I am so tempted!!


----------



## Annabella4

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous bag especially for summer! Congrats!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## SpeedyJC

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> It looks incredible for being almost 40 years old!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you. I thought so to. She was going to send it  to fashionphile but I snatched it up before she did.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Annabella4 said:


> I added this summery Neonoe MM to my collection this month! Did not expect to keep it, since it’s is not leather and quite pricey for fabric, but it is STUNNING and feels like great quality. It’s quite a unique bag and great for the sunny season. The two straps are super practical. Its not actual raffia material, so not prone to water damage, fungus etc. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5114805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114807


It is gorgeous ! I love it


----------



## Bumbles

LVtingting said:


> Thank you for showing us this side by side picture. Oh how I wish I have that speedy 20!! Zipper goes way down on both side, outside pocket, and embossing all the way to the edge, perfect size IMO. What a unicorn…
> Since I couldn’t find a speedy 20, so I purchased a speedy 22. The closest thing I have is a speedy 25. Here’s to Our love for speedy 22!!!!!!
> View attachment 5114714


Very cute! Esp the charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

So this is the TP26 MIF. I just asked the SA, and she retrieved it for me!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So this is the TP26 MIF. I just asked the SA, and she retrieved it for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115062



So nice-looking……and so lucky!  If they had one when I was in store last week, I would have bought it out of FOMO . Enjoy .


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Here’s my contribution, pre loved goodies from Fashionphile 
Graceful pm and multicartes. I added a crossbody strap to the graceful and I’m loving it


----------



## mrs.JC

Didn’t love the Babylone PM I bought last month as much as I thought I would.  I got an offer for higher than I purchased from Fashionphile and I didn’t hesitate.

I replaced her with a bag style I (obviously) enjoy. My brand new Pochette Métis in Noir with her sisters.


----------



## DrTootr

I grabbed the Toiletry Pouches in the 19 and 15 sizes, with all the talk of them being discontinued I kind of felt lucky to find them at Dubai Mall LV last week...


----------



## _vee

Picked up my Rosalie Coin Purse and 6 Key Holder today.  I love them! My first LV SLG’s. Rosalie is MIS & 6 Key is MIF.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

melovepurse said:


> Speedy 22 - such a cute bag! Finally I can use my chain charms again. Also a side x side with Speedy 20 empreinte for reference!
> View attachment 5112660
> View attachment 5112661
> View attachment 5112662
> View attachment 5112658



gorgeous bags - and I love your charm collection!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029



your Papillon is drool worthy! is it user-friendly?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstfullsteps said:


> your Papillon is drool worthy! is it user-friendly?


Thank you! 
It is user friendly. Even though the "mouth" of the bag is narrow, the bag's softer structure helps with getting in and out of the bag. And it fits a lot for a small bag due also to its flexibility.  It does have one problem though.   The bag does not sit upright. It  tends to roll when I try to take pictures.


----------



## Rachelkelter

My new Pochette Accessoires in Damier Azur


----------



## cymiller

LVtingting said:


> Summer is here! Needed not one but two sunglasses to block the blazing sun  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111935


Love me some sunglasses! 
What is the name of the one on the left?


----------



## 23adeline

Received my papillon trunk this afternoon but I’m going to return it for an exchange, the alignment at the back is out and I couldn’t accept it


----------



## iamthecutest

Coussin PM    My CA got it in super quickly for me which was awesome.  I would like to ask what people think about this creasing.  The last pic is before I worked on it a bit.  I think I'm going to keep, would just like opinions


----------



## travelbliss

Rachelkelter said:


> My new Pochette Accessoires in Damier Azur
> View attachment 5116521
> 
> View attachment 5116522
> View attachment 5116523


Such a unicorn !! Congrats !!


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Received my papillon trunk this afternoon but I’m going to return it for an exchange, the alignment at the back is out and I couldn’t accept it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116609
> View attachment 5116606
> View attachment 5116607
> View attachment 5116608
> View attachment 5116610


Sorry to see this .  I hope they can locate another one for you !


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Sorry to see this .  I hope they can locate another one for you !


Most likely they can, this is not a limited edition bag. If they can’t get a properly aligned piece for me , then I’ll ask for refund


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Most likely they can, this is not a limited edition bag. If they can’t get a properly aligned piece for me , then I’ll ask for refund



Happy for you as the length looks good on you.  
Sorry to see that the piece is indeed not ideal.  I also exchanged my first piece to 'perfect' second as I found a 'streaking' line on the front part of canvas on my 1st piece. I am sure that they will be able to quickly allocate another piece to you.  It is a beautiful piece and pity that they did not check it properly during QC.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Happy for you as the length looks good on you.
> Sorry to see that the piece is indeed not ideal.  I also exchanged my first piece to 'perfect' second as I found a 'streaking' line on the front part of canvas on my 1st piece. I am sure that they will be able to quickly allocate another piece to you.  It is a beautiful piece and pity that they did not check it properly during QC.


I get what you meant by ‘streaking’, I saw some unevenness on this piece too, it looks like the Machine that they used to press the monogram canvas grain is faulty  
my imagination ! 
My CS already arranged for the pick up from me, and I told him to request warehouse to check alignment first before sending another piece to me


----------



## iamthecutest

Sorry you've had trouble!  Would you mind taking a look at the pics I posted above of my new Coussin PM?  I saw you've purchased a few   I've been working on the dents some and it's slightly better but of course the creasing in the leather is still there.  I know it's inevitable and on the positive side I wouldn't be as nervous carrying it to start


----------



## LVtingting

cymiller said:


> Love me some sunglasses!
> What is the name of the one on the left?


It is LV Glass Sunglasses.
Item # Z1454U
Hope this helps


----------



## LVtingting

EveyB said:


> Absolutely stunning! And I love your bag charm


Thank you! It is a special charm for us. DH was born in the year of ox and a Valentines baby. It was a birthday present for him and I’m just “borrowing” lol


----------



## LVtingting

Bumbles said:


> Very cute! Esp the charm


Thank you! It really stands out on a all black bag


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Snagged a Toiletry Pouch 15 to complete the set!


----------



## Njeph

iamthecutest said:


> Sorry you've had trouble!  Would you mind taking a look at the pics I posted above of my new Coussin PM?  I saw you've purchased a few   I've been working on the dents some and it's slightly better but of course the creasing in the leather is still there.  I know it's inevitable and on the positive side I wouldn't be as nervous carrying it to start


I think you should try stuffing the coussin with tissue/small air packs/socks for a couple of days to see if that helps. I might consider exchanging it otherwise. I have several of the coussin bags and none came with creasing. The leather is so soft that I think the creasing may remain if stuffing it doesn’t smooth it out.


----------



## Rachelkelter

travelbliss said:


> Such a unicorn !! Congrats !!


It is so cute!! Happy I got it!


----------



## trunkdevil

LV x NBA Handle Trunk


----------



## Roxannek

Got this little cutie in today  TP 15. Picture with Mini Pochette to show the size. It is so cute!!


----------



## Fendilover88

23adeline said:


> Received my papillon trunk this afternoon but I’m going to return it for an exchange, the alignment at the back is out and I couldn’t accept it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116609
> View attachment 5116606
> View attachment 5116607
> View attachment 5116608
> View attachment 5116610


The alignment is out? I don’t see anything wrong with it


----------



## Fendilover88

Fendilover88 said:


> The alignment is out? I don’t see anything wrong with it


Nvm I see it now! Bummer! I hope they have another one for you to exchange


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Add my name to the growing list of folks that succumbed to FOMO....  

These initially weren't on my radar; but after hearing the news 10 days ago, and learning more about these awesome travel accessories (yup, I'm actually going to use them to stay organized on my upcoming trip ), I had to at least grab the size 19. That happened last Tuesday....

... 6 days - and 3 stores later - I have all 3. I just treated the tabs with Apple Garde today, and crammed all of my purse knick-knacks in the size 15, so no returning them now! I really like them.


----------



## kadya

Everyone’s stores apparently got their 15s in a shipment today  No exception here. Trifecta complete


----------



## SeattleGal93

Snatched this beauty up last weekend! Looove the ZCP. Much roomier than I expected. I like this better than my Chanel zippy!


----------



## _vee

Ordered the Catwalk book. (Not available in LV Canada, had to order from Amazon. Please remove if not allowed).


Not sure how I’ll display her, but she’s on my vanity for now


----------



## 23adeline

Fendilover88 said:


> Nvm I see it now! Bummer! I hope they have another one for you to exchange


My CS said currently all the stocks in their warehouse are the same , we are waiting for next batch of stocks.
If next batch are still the same, they will refund me.


----------



## TangerineKandy

_vee said:


> Ordered the Catwalk book. (Not available in LV Canada, had to order from Amazon. Please remove if not allowed).
> 
> 
> Not sure how I’ll display her, but she’s on my vanity for now
> View attachment 5117666


I've been considering an LV book, would you mind sharing a few pages? 

Is it the history of LV catwalks? Photos? Both? Haha does it show different bags and RTW?

TIA!


----------



## 23adeline

iamthecutest said:


> Sorry you've had trouble!  Would you mind taking a look at the pics I posted above of my new Coussin PM?  I saw you've purchased a few   I've been working on the dents some and it's slightly better but of course the creasing in the leather is still there.  I know it's inevitable and on the positive side I wouldn't be as nervous carrying it to start


How about exchange it for another piece? Since they still have stock ..I think it’s not easy to make the leather creasing disappears.


----------



## _vee

TangerineKandy said:


> I've been considering an LV book, would you mind sharing a few pages?
> 
> Is it the history of LV catwalks? Photos? Both? Haha does it show different bags and RTW?
> 
> TIA!


The book is mainly catwalk photos, but it does also have some articles about the brand’s history and a brief bio on Marc Jacobs and Nicholas Ghesquiere, and then it goes into the collections. The photos are absolutely gorgeous (1,350 pictures in total), all very high quality and vibrant. Yes, it shows RTW and bags!

Here are a few random pages.


----------



## iamthecutest

23adeline said:


> How about exchange it for another piece? Since they still have stock ..I think it’s not easy to make the leather creasing disappears.


Thanks for your reply!! CA says it totally sold out, isn't orderable right now and they happened to have this one come in.  He totally understands if I'm not comfortable with it but gave the spill about the delicate nature of it, that it will crease etc.  I get that but it's more the dents that bother me I think.  Told him I'd think about it and he said we can always keep an eye out for another


----------



## 23adeline

iamthecutest said:


> Thanks for your reply!! CA says it totally sold out, isn't orderable right now and they happened to have this one come in.  He totally understands if I'm not comfortable with it but gave the spill about the delicate nature of it, that it will crease etc.  I get that but it's more the dents that bother me I think.  Told him I'd think about it and he said we can always keep an eye out for another


Is that the black coussin pm ? 
It is always available here, if you really can’t rectify the dent and it is bothering you, then request your CA to get another piece for an exchange, they can do it actually, I even had my Game On Vanity PM exchange due to a very small imperfection on the handle at Louis Vuitton stamping part.
To me, it is an expensive bag , it should be flawless when we buy it.
GL!


----------



## viewwing

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331


Keep! I think it gives a laidback yet chic look which fits you and Florida very well!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Here it is @Iamminda and also next to the  Papillon BB. They're so good together that I had to unite the lost cousins!
> View attachment 5113026
> View attachment 5113027
> View attachment 5113028
> View attachment 5113029


How do you travel so light?! I’m amazed! Wish I could too!


----------



## Designer Patroit

Loving this! The giant reverse monogram rectangle.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Got my Alma BB. another bag off my wishlist for 2021!


----------



## iamthecutest

23adeline said:


> Is that the black coussin pm ?
> It is always available here, if you really can’t rectify the dent and it is bothering you, then request your CA to get another piece for an exchange, they can do it actually, I even had my Game On Vanity PM exchange due to a very small imperfection on the handle at Louis Vuitton stamping part.
> To me, it is an expensive bag , it should be flawless when we buy it.
> GL!


It is.  I just watched a YouTube video with the same creasing as mine after using a few times which is making me feel better about maybe keeping it.  Stitching and everything else is perfect!!


----------



## 23adeline

iamthecutest said:


> It is.  I just watched a YouTube video with the same creasing as mine after using a few times which is making me feel better about maybe keeping it.  Stitching and everything else is perfect!!


Good to know that you are happy to keep it, problem solved


----------



## BagLady14

My anniversary gift.  The Mini Deaville in Azur


----------



## Sunshine mama

@viewwing
Thank you.  It's my lifestyle.
I started having excrutiatingly painful shoulder issues years ago due to carrying heavy bags since college.
Since then I tried hand carry, crook of the arm, and crossbody. (Not shoulder carry)
The best remedy was to crossbody with as little as possible!
When I need to, I carry a hand held tote along with my tiny bags.
Also, I tend to sometimes use several tiny bags together. I'm not afraid to be a little different. 
I'm too old for that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Is that the black coussin pm ?
> It is always available here, if you really can’t rectify the dent and it is bothering you, then request your CA to get another piece for an exchange, they can do it actually, I even had my Game On Vanity PM exchange due to a very small imperfection on the handle at Louis Vuitton stamping part.
> To me, it is an expensive bag , it should be flawless when we buy it.
> GL!


How do they do an exchange with sold out or hard to get items?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> How do they do an exchange with sold out or hard to get items?


I meant they exchanged my GO vanity pm when stocks were still available, my CA order a piece to exchange for me .  
Coussin PM is still on production, they should be able to request stock for an exchange, I know my CA and CS would do that


----------



## KoalaXJ

Annabella4 said:


> I added this summery Neonoe MM to my collection this month! Did not expect to keep it, since it’s is not leather and quite pricey for fabric, but it is STUNNING and feels like great quality. It’s quite a unique bag and great for the sunny season. The two straps are super practical. Its not actual raffia material, so not prone to water damage, fungus etc. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5114805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114807


This looks amazing!!


----------



## Loriad

New to me Schilling coin purse. I love the older canvas pieces!


----------



## bbcerisette66

BagLady14 said:


> My anniversary gift.  The Mini Deaville in Azur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118038


Too cute ♥️


----------



## Islandbreeze

BagLady14 said:


> My anniversary gift.  The Mini Deaville in Azur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118038


I love this bag! I have it in mono and it’s one of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

viewwing said:


> Keep! I think it gives a laidback yet chic look which fits you and Florida very well!


Thank you! My heart says keep as well! I think I try to talk myself out of it due to practicality but... I do kinda love it.


----------



## EveyB

Loriad said:


> New to me Schilling coin purse. I love the older canvas pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118206


This is so cute!


----------



## Loriad

EveyB said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Venessa84

Finally found the perfect white bag with silver hardware for me.



Thought the grenelle pochette in white (Blanche) was sold out and my CA was able to track it down for me. Very happy with this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> LV x NBA Handle Trunk
> View attachment 5117327


Congrats my another bag twins !


----------



## TangerineKandy

_vee said:


> The book is mainly catwalk photos, but it does also have some articles about the brand’s history and a brief bio on Marc Jacobs and Nicholas Ghesquiere, and then it goes into the collections. The photos are absolutely gorgeous (1,350 pictures in total), all very high quality and vibrant. Yes, it shows RTW and bags!
> 
> Here are a few random pages.
> 
> View attachment 5117789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117792


Thank you so much for sharing these!! Adding this to my list!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> New to me Schilling coin purse. I love the older canvas pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118206


Congrats! It is really cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Finally found the perfect white bag with silver hardware for me.
> 
> View attachment 5118489
> 
> Thought the grenelle pochette in white (Blanche) was sold out and my CA was able to track it down for me. Very happy with this bag.



Big Congrats Venessa — this bag is gorgeous!!  It is totally the perfect white bag.  Your SA is a miracle worker for tracking down one for you as the white and seaside colors were supposedly long gone.  (I kinda regret not getting the black one in Jan.).  Enjoy .


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It is really cute!


Thank you!


----------



## bitterpeach

Joining June with my Empreinte Bum Bag.


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> Finally found the perfect white bag with silver hardware for me.
> 
> View attachment 5118489
> 
> Thought the grenelle pochette in white (Blanche) was sold out and my CA was able to track it down for me. Very happy with this bag.


Congrats! This is a stunning gorgeous white bag! Enjoy!


----------



## platinum_babie

I got two preowned zcp for June. One orange/piment EPI and one 2015 christmas animation, but the chipping has me wondering if I should have not got it!


----------



## LVtingting

BagLady14 said:


> My anniversary gift.  The Mini Deaville in Azur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118038


Happy Anniversary! I love this bag have it in monogram. Used it 2 months straight (very unusual for me ) the outside pocket is very convenient for the phone. It is one those mini bag but hold a lot type…
View attachment 5118038

[/QUOTE]


----------



## carlyk

Needed a mini bag for stadiums. Plan on adding a long chain to wear crossbody. Enough room to fit a phone a few cards and a lipgloss.


----------



## mrs.JC

platinum_babie said:


> I got two preowned zcp for June. One orange/piment EPI and one 2015 christmas animation, but the chipping has me wondering if I should have not got it!
> 
> View attachment 5119176



I have the full size zippy of this and am afraid to use it for this reason.  I can't find the thread anymore but someone on TPF said the paint on their polar bear zippy got messed up.    I wonder if there's a way to protect it?


----------



## platinum_babie

mrs.JC said:


> I have the full size zippy of this and am afraid to use it for this reason.  I can't find the thread anymore but someone on TPF said the paint on their polar bear zippy got messed up.    I wonder if there's a way to protect it?


I've been looking for a way to protect it too but there doesn't seem to be a proven way for it yet. I am really surprised because this silkscreen problem has been going on for so long someone must have found a way by now!


----------



## carlyk

Venessa84 said:


> Finally found the perfect white bag with silver hardware for me.
> 
> View attachment 5118489
> 
> Thought the grenelle pochette in white (Blanche) was sold out and my CA was able to track it down for me. Very happy with this bag.


This bag is on my wishlist! Looks like it was recently removed from their website


----------



## ricababes

Pochette Métis!


----------



## JA_UK

Unboxing while conference calling  thought I'd better grab one while they're still available. Will go well my matching keypouch and secret long wallet and concludes my T26/PV collection


----------



## MCBadian07

JA_UK said:


> Unboxing while conference calling  thought I'd better grab one while they're still available. Will go well my matching keypouch and secret long wallet and concludes my T26/PV collection
> View attachment 5120130


Is this the Marine Rouge? Can you let me know SKU? TIA!


----------



## JA_UK

MCBadian07 said:


> Is this the Marine Rouge? Can you let me know SKU? TIA!


It is indeed!


----------



## Leena.212

My first Azur piece. Was lucky to find it available online yesterday and it arrived today. Just beautiful


----------



## bluebird03

My FOMO induced purchases ‍


----------



## SnowWhite92

Adding to my By The Pool Speedy and Toiletry 26 with the BTP Bandoliere strap procured by a lovely lady from CS and the BTP zippy wallet, which I managed to snag for over $100 under retail on Fashionphile.

These are the first seasonal items I’ve ever purchased in the 6+ years I’ve been buying LV. This was just the perfect summer collection IMO


----------



## kadya

Lightning struck three times in one week for me on hard-to-get items! My SA is a god lol. TP26, TP15, and now Neverfull PM in DE.

I had an MM in DE but sold it right before COVID. I’m 5’0”, 98 lbs and it was just too large on my frame and was too cumbersome. The PM is absolutely perfect for me, I really don’t carry a ton and it still fits comfortably under my arm.




My Speedy B25 organizer fits pretty well - I have an inch or so of space on one side, doesn’t bother me enough to shell out for a new organizer. I don’t see a ton of posts about the PM lately since they’re not as prevalent so in case anyone else is wondering here’s how it looks capacity-wise:





And I still have plenty of room. I could remove the organizer, put all my things in, and still put a cardigan or something on top also.


----------



## MCBadian07

kadya said:


> Lightning struck three times in one week for me on hard-to-get items! My SA is a god lol. TP26, TP15, and now Neverfull PM in DE.
> 
> I had an MM in DE but sold it right before COVID. I’m 5’0”, 98 lbs and it was just too large on my frame and was too cumbersome. The PM is absolutely perfect for me, I really don’t carry a ton and it still fits comfortably under my arm.
> 
> View attachment 5121217
> 
> 
> My Speedy B25 organizer fits pretty well - I have an inch or so of space on one side, doesn’t bother me enough to shell out for a new organizer. I don’t see a ton of posts about the PM lately since they’re not as prevalent so in case anyone else is wondering here’s how it looks capacity-wise:
> 
> View attachment 5121219
> 
> View attachment 5121221
> 
> And I still have plenty of room. I could remove the organizer, put all my things in, and still put a cardigan or something on top also.


Well done! Beautiful pieces! 
I went to Toronto Bloor Maison today and just asked for the HTF pieces: Neverfull PM, Speedy B30 DE, Toiletry Pouch any size... 3 strikes and I'm out.  The CA I dealt with said he would text me if any became available but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## berrystronk

Came in the other day and had to pose it on top of flowers for the gram   ... Was hesitant with this purchase at first but seeing someone style it on their bag helped me make a decision before it all sells out. The print is so pretty I just keep looking at it lol.


----------



## bbkctpf

kadya said:


> Lightning struck three times in one week for me on hard-to-get items! My SA is a god lol. TP26, TP15, and now Neverfull PM in DE.
> 
> I had an MM in DE but sold it right before COVID. I’m 5’0”, 98 lbs and it was just too large on my frame and was too cumbersome. The PM is absolutely perfect for me, I really don’t carry a ton and it still fits comfortably under my arm.
> 
> View attachment 5121217
> 
> 
> My Speedy B25 organizer fits pretty well - I have an inch or so of space on one side, doesn’t bother me enough to shell out for a new organizer. I don’t see a ton of posts about the PM lately since they’re not as prevalent so in case anyone else is wondering here’s how it looks capacity-wise:
> 
> View attachment 5121219
> 
> View attachment 5121221
> 
> And I still have plenty of room. I could remove the organizer, put all my things in, and still put a cardigan or something on top also.


I’m looking for the nf pm too! But not sure what print yet. Congrats on all your finds this month!


----------



## bbkctpf

berrystronk said:


> Came in the other day and had to pose it on top of flowers for the gram   ... Was hesitant with this purchase at first but seeing someone style it on their bag helped me make a decision before it all sells out. The print is so pretty I just keep looking at it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5121264


Lovely watercolor piece!


----------



## Moxisox

kadya said:


> Lightning struck three times in one week for me on hard-to-get items! My SA is a god lol. TP26, TP15, and now Neverfull PM in DE.
> 
> I had an MM in DE but sold it right before COVID. I’m 5’0”, 98 lbs and it was just too large on my frame and was too cumbersome. The PM is absolutely perfect for me, I really don’t carry a ton and it still fits comfortably under my arm.
> 
> View attachment 5121217
> 
> 
> My Speedy B25 organizer fits pretty well - I have an inch or so of space on one side, doesn’t bother me enough to shell out for a new organizer. I don’t see a ton of posts about the PM lately since they’re not as prevalent so in case anyone else is wondering here’s how it looks capacity-wise:
> 
> View attachment 5121219
> 
> View attachment 5121221
> 
> And I still have plenty of room. I could remove the organizer, put all my things in, and still put a cardigan or something on top also.


Congrats on your score! I ordered the neverfull pm in DE on 6/6, and it’s still says “pending product availability“ in my account. I’m glad to see they are still producing them in some fashion. I plan to use my speedy 25 organizer as well (if they don’t cancel my order). Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My new to me Saint Germain PM in Rose Ballerine


----------



## kadya

Moxisox said:


> Congrats on your score! I ordered the neverfull pm in DE on 6/6, and it’s still says “pending product availability“ in my account. I’m glad to see they are still producing them in some fashion. I plan to use my speedy 25 organizer as well (if they don’t cancel my order). Thanks for the pics!



They definitely are. I double-checked mine and it doesn’t have a date code so it’s been produced recently. Good luck to you!!


----------



## kadya

bbkctpf said:


> I’m looking for the nf pm too! But not sure what print yet. Congrats on all your finds this month!



Thank you!  
I had asked my SA for it in any print to triple my chances lol. I’m not sure if they’re even still producing DA but they did put it back on the site so I asked anyway because you never know. A very lucky member scored one back in April I think.


----------



## Moxisox

kadya said:


> They definitely are. I double-checked mine and it doesn’t have a date code so it’s been produced recently. Good luck to you!!


Thank you.


----------



## JoeyLouis

LittleStar88 said:


> I probably spent way too much but it’s been a rough year and it’s a very early birthday present... Presenting the Utility Crossbody with Kaki strap.
> 
> The white strap is more of an off-white/cream. Not a fan of the font they used and I think it’s cotton. I also am not sure about the pouch so boxing both away for now and sticking with kaki.
> 
> No date code but made in Spain.
> 
> I would have gone for the leather but didn't want black, pink, or yellow. And felt like this one will go with my wardrobe a little better.
> 
> View attachment 5099354
> View attachment 5099355
> View attachment 5099356
> 
> 
> This little bag fits a ton! Not sure why so expensive but I know I’ll get a lot of use out of it.


Congrats! I just bought this bag and came here to check on thoughts. Currently waiting on delivery. Can you confirm that it only comes with one strap? Is your dark strap from another bag? Have you been using it?


----------



## Mandamanda

platinum_babie said:


> I got two preowned zcp for June. One orange/piment EPI and one 2015 christmas animation, but the chipping has me wondering if I should have not got it!
> 
> View attachment 5119176
> View attachment 5119177


I had a zippy from that Christmas collection and ended up selling it due to the chipping. I loved the colors but it upset me to see it getting damaged and I didn’t want to keep it if I was afraid to use it.


----------



## platinum_babie

Yeah I'm thinking of selling it now too. The seller claimed she didn't see the chipping and that's why she didn't mention it. It's not too bad, but it's making me reluctant to use it.


----------



## M_Butterfly

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My new to me Saint Germain PM in Rose Ballerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121291


Congrats.  Adorable bag and the color is my fav


----------



## eena1230

My June acquisition! When this bag launched I just fell in love... I knew I had to check it out at my local LV store...
I couldn’t decide whether to get the Mono or the epi version of this papillon trunk, but since I have several reverse monogram handbags and only 1 epi leather bag I decided to get the epi instead and I’m soooo glad I did. This bag is so beautiful and well made, the intricate details of this bag is just perfection, very classy! Also, I can’t believe I can fit all my daily essentials. It’s a small but Mighty handbag!
 Can’t wait to use it


----------



## love2learn

eena1230 said:


> My June acquisition! When this bag launched I just fell in love... I knew I had to check it out at my local LV store...
> I couldn’t decide whether to get the Mono or the epi version of this papillon trunk, but since I have several reverse monogram handbags and only 1 epi leather bag I decided to get the epi instead and I’m soooo glad I did. This bag is so beautiful and well made, the intricate details of this bag is just perfection, very classy! Also, I can’t believe I can fit all my daily essentials. It’s a small but Mighty handbag!
> Can’t wait to use it
> View attachment 5121938
> View attachment 5121939


Stunning!!  I've loved seeing the few reveals of this in the epi and the mono    It's such a unique and beautiful piece.  Congrats!!


----------



## eena1230

love2learn said:


> Stunning!!  I've loved seeing the few reveals of this in the epi and the mono    It's such a unique and beautiful piece.  Congrats!!


Thank you dear @love2learn! It is very unique and beautiful... didn't expect it to be functional as well. I think that’s a ++++


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> My June acquisition! When this bag launched I just fell in love... I knew I had to check it out at my local LV store...
> I couldn’t decide whether to get the Mono or the epi version of this papillon trunk, but since I have several reverse monogram handbags and only 1 epi leather bag I decided to get the epi instead and I’m soooo glad I did. This bag is so beautiful and well made, the intricate details of this bag is just perfection, very classy! Also, I can’t believe I can fit all my daily essentials. It’s a small but Mighty handbag!
> Can’t wait to use it
> View attachment 5121938
> View attachment 5121939


Many congrats! Both the Mono and the Epi version are so beautiful and quintessential LV. 
I’m really tempted by this, too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats @eena1230 ! Love how the thicker strap and chain look on this bag. Enjoy your new summer beauty


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Many congrats! Both the Mono and the Epi version are so beautiful and quintessential LV.
> I’m really tempted by this, too


Thank you sweet @EveyB. I wasn’t going to buy anymore bags this year but when this bag came out I just couldn’t help it... You should get one, it is very pretty IRL..


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats @eena1230 ! Love how the thicker strap and chain look on this bag. Enjoy your new summer beauty


Thank you dear M... I will definitely enjoy this new beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My new to me Saint Germain PM in Rose Ballerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121291


This is a dreamy pink bag.


----------



## jmaemonte

Picked up this beauty in Waikiki.


----------



## fyn72

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My new to me Saint Germain PM in Rose Ballerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121291


So pretty!


----------



## Bumbles

jmaemonte said:


> Picked up this beauty in Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122334
> View attachment 5122335
> View attachment 5122336


This bag is gorgeous and the view is even more stunning! Wish I was there!


----------



## Moxisox

kadya said:


> They definitely are. I double-checked mine and it doesn’t have a date code so it’s been produced recently. Good luck to you!!


My order just went to “order in preparation”! Yea!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jmaemonte said:


> Picked up this beauty in Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122334
> View attachment 5122335
> View attachment 5122336


Beautiful bag! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ispend2muchonPurses

My newest addition


----------



## ohfrankie

kadya said:


> Lightning struck three times in one week for me on hard-to-get items! My SA is a god lol. TP26, TP15, and now Neverfull PM in DE.
> 
> I had an MM in DE but sold it right before COVID. I’m 5’0”, 98 lbs and it was just too large on my frame and was too cumbersome. The PM is absolutely perfect for me, I really don’t carry a ton and it still fits comfortably under my arm.
> 
> View attachment 5121217
> 
> 
> My Speedy B25 organizer fits pretty well - I have an inch or so of space on one side, doesn’t bother me enough to shell out for a new organizer. I don’t see a ton of posts about the PM lately since they’re not as prevalent so in case anyone else is wondering here’s how it looks capacity-wise:
> 
> View attachment 5121219
> 
> View attachment 5121221
> 
> And I still have plenty of room. I could remove the organizer, put all my things in, and still put a cardigan or something on top also.


Very cute! My first Neverfull was a PM, as well. It was the perfect size for me.. and then it got stolen and I upgraded to an MM. To be honest, I didn't really need an MM  I should have just gotten the PM again. Ah well!


----------



## PurseLover72

Back to LV after leaving awhile....


----------



## Loriad

Arrived today from Fashionphile. Toiletry 19. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
"Giftable" condition, with box, dust bag, textile card. Date code is UB1261. This has been in the back of my mind to get for a while and I definitely felt the urgency once they were gone!


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Birthday month haul! Toiletry pouch 19 and micro wallet


----------



## 1LV

I think this is going to be a fun summer bag.


----------



## Bklynmama

My Wild at Heart Speedy arrived today!


----------



## MCBadian07

Bklynmama said:


> My Wild at Heart Speedy arrived today!


I love how the zipper goes to the side ! I wish they did this for all the Speedys!


----------



## sherrysi

I joined in the *Papillon club*! 

I went back and forth on getting a reverse monogram Cannes, but after trying it on in the store a few times, I decided it doesn't sit well on me and passed. But when I saw the new papillon trunk I just fell in love! 




Still thinking about getting something in the reverse monogram in the future though, still love that colour combination.


----------



## Mapoon

Hello my lovelies!!!

Hubby got me a classic bag in my fav colour. And my new SA gave me a box of perfume samples which was so lovely! Cannot wait to debut it after our snap 3 day lockdown in Brisbane


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!
> 
> Hubby got me a classic bag in my fav colour. And my new SA gave me a box of perfume samples which was so lovely! Cannot wait to debut it after our snap 3 day lockdown in Brisbane


Congrats mapoon!  I knew you would pick the red. Great choice and in epi too! And what a great SA (and new too) to offer you a cute box full of perfume samples. I have only ever been given 2, but a whole box full! Wow! And so nice of them! Glad you were able to snag the bag before the lockdown kicked in. Hang in there 3 days is not long at all. Already nearly over. I’m on day 4 and another 10 more days if nothing changes!


----------



## Iamminda

Mapoon said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!
> 
> Hubby got me a classic bag in my fav colour. And my new SA gave me a box of perfume samples which was so lovely! Cannot wait to debut it after our snap 3 day lockdown in Brisbane



That is a gorgeous bag (is that poppy?) and what a beautiful bandeau!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Congrats mapoon!  I knew you would pick the red. Great choice and in epi too! And what a great SA (and new too) to offer you a cute box full of perfume samples. I have only ever been given 2, but a whole box full! Wow! And so nice of them! Glad you were able to snag the bag before the lockdown kicked in. Hang in there 3 days is not long at all. Already nearly over. I’m on day 4 and another 10 more days if nothing changes!


Thank you dear!! You know me too well!! It’s my first epi item too! I got sensitive nose so I don’t really use the perfume but I do use it as a room spray at times. I think she’s hoping I like one fragrance to purchase a full bottle as she just sold one before my appt. We hope 3 days is enough but not too confident as this new variant is really scary. You hang in there too dear!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Iamminda said:


> That is a gorgeous bag (is that poppy?) and what a beautiful bandeau!  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you so much! It’s actually in Coquelicot colour and I just simply call it red   Hope to use it soon!


----------



## EveyB

Mapoon said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!
> 
> Hubby got me a classic bag in my fav colour. And my new SA gave me a box of perfume samples which was so lovely! Cannot wait to debut it after our snap 3 day lockdown in Brisbane


Beautiful classic and a wonderful pop of colour! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## 23adeline

Ok,my last unboxing of June  
2 Wild at heart items are finally here

MPA in caramel 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Microfibre lining 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The shoulder strap is very short, I would have to exchange it with my Twist MM strap which I find it too long

Nice Mini, my first Nice bag actually. Couldn’t resist the cute pinkish leopard print on top, so cute !


----------



## 23adeline

All my items in June 
1. LVxNBA Handle Trunk 
2. Wild at heart MPA
3. Wild at heart Nice mini 






	

		
			
		

		
	
My papillon trunk is still here, CS said he is waiting for newer stock to do the exchange for me, but since I already sealed the box after checking it that day, I do not want to take it out for photo again .


----------



## M_Butterfly

Bklynmama said:


> My Wild at Heart Speedy arrived today!



WOW this is a real beauty.  Congratulations.


----------



## TomBentley94

23adeline said:


> All my items in June
> 1. LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> 2. Wild at heart MPA
> 3. Wild at heart Nice mini
> 
> View attachment 5124195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My papillon trunk is still here, CS said he is waiting for newer stock to do the exchange for me, but since I already sealed the box after checking it that day, I do not want to take it out for photo again .


Very nice


----------



## TomBentley94

I bought the new LV Imagination fragrance & preordered items from the mirror collection


----------



## Mandamanda

I said I was going to stop, but I decided to return my Pochette Kirigami because I didn’t think I would use them. My cat very sadly passed away yesterday and I needed some retail therapy, so rather than just return, I exchanged the Kirigami for an Odeon MM. It’s a bag I never considered but I loved how easy it was to wear and that the black leather means I won’t have to worry about any vachetta. It’s silly how a new bag did lift my spirits a bit today.


----------



## MCBadian07

Mandamanda said:


> I said I was going to stop, but I decided to return my Pochette Kirigami because I didn’t think I would use them. My cat very sadly passed away yesterday and I needed some retail therapy, so rather than just return, I exchanged the Kirigami for an Odeon MM. It’s a bag I never considered but I loved how easy it was to wear and that the black leather means I won’t have to worry about any vachetta. It’s silly how a new bag did life my spirits a bit today.
> 
> View attachment 5124986
> 
> View attachment 5124987


I'm so sorry to hear about your cat passing.
The Odeon is beautiful though and love the black leather! Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## Loriad

Mandamanda said:


> I said I was going to stop, but I decided to return my Pochette Kirigami because I didn’t think I would use them. My cat very sadly passed away yesterday and I needed some retail therapy, so rather than just return, I exchanged the Kirigami for an Odeon MM. It’s a bag I never considered but I loved how easy it was to wear and that the black leather means I won’t have to worry about any vachetta. It’s silly how a new bag did lift my spirits a bit today.
> 
> View attachment 5124986
> 
> View attachment 5124987


Awwww.... so sorry about your beloved cat. Hugs...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mandamanda said:


> I said I was going to stop, but I decided to return my Pochette Kirigami because I didn’t think I would use them. My cat very sadly passed away yesterday and I needed some retail therapy, so rather than just return, I exchanged the Kirigami for an Odeon MM. It’s a bag I never considered but I loved how easy it was to wear and that the black leather means I won’t have to worry about any vachetta. It’s silly how a new bag did lift my spirits a bit today.
> 
> View attachment 5124986
> 
> View attachment 5124987


I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby! I hope this beautiful bag does cheer you up.  I love the look of it!


----------



## Mandamanda

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat passing.
> The Odeon is beautiful though and love the black leather! Enjoy and wear in good health.





Loriad said:


> Awwww.... so sorry about your beloved cat. Hugs...





Aliluvlv said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby! I hope this beautiful bag does cheer you up.  I love the look of it!



Thank you all - obviously nothing makes it 100% better, but it did cheer me up to be able to get something new and special.


----------



## EveyB

Mandamanda said:


> I said I was going to stop, but I decided to return my Pochette Kirigami because I didn’t think I would use them. My cat very sadly passed away yesterday and I needed some retail therapy, so rather than just return, I exchanged the Kirigami for an Odeon MM. It’s a bag I never considered but I loved how easy it was to wear and that the black leather means I won’t have to worry about any vachetta. It’s silly how a new bag did lift my spirits a bit today.
> 
> View attachment 5124986
> 
> View attachment 5124987


So sorry about your beloved cat. 
A new LV bag almost always helps a little and I’m glad to hear it lifted your spirits a bit. Your Odeon is beautiful!


----------



## bfly

Calamity said:


> First LV purchase and first purchase from a luxury brand. Ordered the delightful DE studs card holder to keep me motivated at a new job, and it arrived today after a grueling first day at work.
> 
> View attachment 5111412



Wish you many many more LV goodies dear.


----------



## bfly

LVFloridagirl said:


> Purchased Neverfull Azur GM as a large tote/weekender but having 2nd thoughts. Limited stock meant no opportunity to try on in store so my lovely SA snatched it up and shipped it to me upon arrival. I’m small, and this is a big bag, plus concerned about the maintenance. Pic shows it synched but will probably be open when I need to pack it. Keep or return? (Ignore the yoga clothes…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112331



Keep.


----------



## bfly

bigverne28 said:


> My lovely CS agent reserved a TP26 on my behalf as she couldn’t get hold of me by phone, which was very sweet of her. I was also able to order the 15 and 19 through CS in the UK on Saturday and all arrived yesterday. FOMO is real. Lol! I have the Escale CP and TP26, but couldn’t miss the opportunity to grab these whilst still available.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112985
> View attachment 5112986
> View attachment 5112987



Major congrats. Got all 3 at once is a jackpot  
Enjoy them.


----------



## bfly

kadya said:


> Asked my SA for one the other day and crossed my fingers to get one in a shipment before they all ran out.
> (The FOMO is REAL Y’ALL)
> I got a text today and
> 
> View attachment 5112134



Yayyyy. Congrats.


----------



## loredo_mary

I purchase the pochette Métis a couple of weeks ago and was curious if the glazing on it is normal or if I should be concerned. I know this bags as glazing issues so I want to make sure it’s normal otherwise I would want to return it. The glazing is bumpy in some spots as you can see in the pictures. Please give me your input. Thank you.


----------



## diva7633

DAMER said:


> Little beauties I picked up earlier today from the boutique
> Noir let’s go BB bandeau goes so nicely with my Noir Empreinte NeoNoe and I just love a very laid-back vibe of this Denim colour on a coin card holder
> Something to brighten my day
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111113


How has the west been on you so now? Do you carry it a lot? Thanks


----------



## bagsamplified

Mapoon said:


> My LV client services contact sourced this beautiful DE limited edition card holder for me as we only received the wallets & Felicie. It’s so gorgeous and I don’t know why they didn’t bring it into Australia. Glad to add a DE card holder to my collection and maybe the only one or only few here that owns it ✌


I just saw this while looking up a different item! So beautiful!


----------



## jmah

Mapoon said:


> My LV client services contact sourced this beautiful DE limited edition card holder for me as we only received the wallets & Felicie. It’s so gorgeous and I don’t know why they didn’t bring it into Australia. Glad to add a DE card holder to my collection and maybe the only one or only few here that owns it ✌


I love that card holder. Just b very careful of the printing on it. I had two to look at in store when they first released and both had scuffs to where the print was rubbed off. I was so sad as I loved how cute it was!!


----------



## Mapoon

jmah said:


> I love that card holder. Just b very careful of the printing on it. I had two to look at in store when they first released and both had scuffs to where the print was rubbed off. I was so sad as I loved how cute it was!!


Mine was pretty good  But I only used it once so far..Thanks for the support!


----------

